# Dec 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in December 2016.

Good Luck

Sharry xx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm due in for bloods on 2nd, so count me in. 2ww is the worst thing ever. I want to know, and I want to know now!!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

I test on the 5thDec, is it normal to think of nothing else and practically take to your bed!


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Glad there is a December page now! I'm 5 days post iui, longest week of my life! Due to test Dec 5th tho af due before that! How's everyone else getting on? Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi we did our fet today, lovely to have my embryos back where they belong 
testing December 4, it's going to be a long wait!


----------



## Tink27 (May 19, 2016)

Can I join ladies? My otd is 3rd Dec, I'm 4dp5dt. It's our 2nd ivf. I wish I could say I've been having cramping, headaches, backache but I haven't had anything, I'm convinced it hasn't worked again. This 2ww is much worse than last time, the days feel like weeks 😢


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Just spent last hour reading Novembers tww looking for good news, I am 2 days post iui and test on the 5th, a time machine would be good right now!


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for starting the December thread. . . . I'm having ET of 2, 2-day embryos tomorrow.  Feeling anxious as that's ALL we've got.  Good to meet you all 

Ruby xx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Good evening all,  I'm having a frozen 5 day transfer tomorrow.  Here's hoping this is a lucky thread.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Good luck today tarapt and ruby , hope the transfers goes smoothly this is definently going to be a lucky 🍀 thread 😊


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks pheeny.

I am now officially pupo.  1 grade 5A hatching blast transferred.  OTD 7th December.

Ruby,  how did you get on?


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Good evening all

Had my ET today and now officially PUPO. OTD 7 December and trying my hardest to hold out till then...

Good luck to all the PUPO ladies on this thread, sending out positive virtual vibes to you all.
x


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Evening all!
had my transfer today of 2, 2-day embryos OTD 9th December . . . feels like an age!

I still have pain from my EC - anyone else?

Rubyx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Well, we are now 5dp3dt.....and there's nothing to report. 
i could happily drive myself mad looking for signs, but for every good sign, somewhere else will say the same sign is a bad thing....so I think I'll take nothing at the minute!

I guess I will start to fixate more on it on Monday when the weekend distractions are over..... till then no news us good news

Hope everyone else is having a chilled weekend....a few more days till things start to kick off on here I guess!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Eleb 3dp5dt here and I'm looking for signs all the time!
Got cramping and bloating going on which I know is probably due to the meds more than anything else, trying to keep up positive thinking.

How's everyone else going?


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Can I join? 

Currently 4dp5dt, constant back ache and feeling dizzy but nothing else to report.  

How is everyone else getting on this weekend?


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm now up to day 9 after iui, trying to keep myself busy over the weekend! No reason signs or symptoms, very occasional abdominal pain but not much else! Test date seems very far away!


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd love to say it'll fly by but we all know it won't 😩 
9 days to go for us... Will you test early?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Bluebirds you have a long wait, mines only 11 days total, I won't be testing early, I'd rather have hope right up to the end .....


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I know I thought so too. Our last clinic didn't make us wait that long. 
We tested early last time and we were heartbroken. We tested positive a few days before but it got fainter and fainter by test day. Definitely won't be doing that again! 

Do you have any symptoms? How do you feel in yourself?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Just have dull pain, like af is coming but nothing else.
Next Sunday seems a long way away


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

After reporting no symptoms at all, I've had twinges all afternoon,  like period pains. Does it mean anything? Good news? Bad news? 

I hate having no symptoms, and yet it seems I also hate having symptoms!!

Hope everyone's had a good weekend. 5 days to go for me now..,.,


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hope you lovely PUPO ladies are all keeping well.

Have to say that I'm feeling absolutely shattered. I flew back from Cyprus last night and didn't get home till midnight - also managed to have a little fall on my **** so hope the embies are still in place.....

Booked another acupuncture session tomorrow in the hope that it will help....only had occasional twinges and very sensitive boobs. 
x


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Good evening all.

Girl solo, enjoy, not sure if that is the right word, your acupuncture tomorrow.

Does anyone feel really bloated with pains all over the abdomen, from under the ribs all the way down?  There is no pattern.

Also have had back ache since Friday.  2dp5dt.  A week Wednesday seems so far away.  

Who is going to test early?


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

I did ICI over the weekend so could I join in on this thread please?

Anyone have any early symptoms? I am having some strange pelvic pains!


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't have any symptoms at all apart from huge boobs from the progesterone! ! Don't know if this is good or bad, am now 10 days post iui! My otd is 5th Dec but may test earlier as have work Xmas party on 3rd!


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi VixyB

Fingers crossed that the big boobs are a good sign for you!! 

The wait is agonising isnt it. I dont blame you, i would do an early test


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi ladies, mind if I come on board? I'm in the 2ww from a FET, a single 5 day blast transferred last Tues (22nd Nov) and my OTD is Friday (2nd Dec). I've been so anxious this time - way more than my fresh cycle, which resulted in a BFP then a MMC. I have zero symptoms - last time I had cramps pretty much the entire 2ww but literally nothing this time. I am trying to stay sane, doing some relaxation downloads but it doesn't seem to be working - lol.

Have decided to make a list of nice things I can do if its negative so that it's not all too much of a downer. Finding it tough!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi thesmallone, the 2ww is terrible I know exactly how you feel, I'm going through periods of being anxious and others of totally forgetting whats happening.  
It feels different to my fresh cycle too, I think because you don't have your body trying to recover from EC you focus everything on trying to find symptoms.
Thats a great idea about a list - think mine would just be champagne at christmas, the relaxation tapes just put me to sleep 
  Hope the next few days fly for you.


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Pheeny - yep, champagne at Christmas is definitely on the list!


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi girls........ many of you have mentioned cramping and af like pains after transfer, this is exactly what I had for about 3-4 days after transfer (also felt bloated and fat!)  I know everyone is different, but I am pregnant so think this is a good sign  

Also had other symptoms and then they all disappeared about 10dp5dt so I was convinced it hadn't worked!
Keep the faith and praying for lots more positives this month.


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

What other symptoms did you have Bronnie? 

Congratulations to you!


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Congratulations Bronnie, you are getting my hopes up now


----------



## Bronnie74 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bluebirds..... about 5-6dpt I had heavy and sore boobs (not overly sore) just tender.
About 10dpt I felt really tired ...... not like I expected, it was more muscle soreness rather than feeling tired all over ..... didnt have any nausea or dizzzyness but every woman is different.

Certainly in first few days, the cramping was all I had.

Best of luck!!


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm 5dpt today and have got veiny boobs? Not sore though. 
Every woman is different that's very true. This 2ww seems completely different to my first 2. I seem to have real symptoms this time whereas before I didn't. It seemed to be all in my head before! 
Thank you!


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Morning Bronnie & Bluebird, 

Congratulations on your BFP, this is also getting my hopes up... trying to to get too carried away with myself though! 

I am tempted to try a first response at the weekend, whats peoples thoughts? x


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Laura, when's your otd?
I'm testing Sunday (my otd), i can't cope with a false negative so I'd rather wait.


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Unless an early test is positive, I'm not sure what good can come of it. 

Speaking as someone who tested early last time, but didn't want to believe the negative answer so spent hours researching why it might have been wrong before having my bloods done......

This time, I'm not doing anything till Friday's bloods. 

Hope any early testers get the results they want....just too hard (personally) for me to go there again.

Xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I had my second FET last Friday so I'm 4dp5dt. Last time I was obsessed with symptom spotting so trying to take it easier this time. Apart from transfer Friday afternoon, ive been at work as normal. Today though I had a heated conversation with another manager (he was blaming my team for something that we hadn't done wrong and I was defending them, and he couldn't see he was being unfair and unreasonable) anyway he stormed off and I burst into tears. Then spent most of the afternoon in tears out of anger and frustration. And to add to al that I am now anxious the stress and upset could ruin my sticky chances. I'm still really teary tonight as I lay in bed and I can't sleep or stay off the internet just to distract mind.

What relaxation tapes do people recommend - is it the Zita west ones? Xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi ladies,
We had a temporary relapse and thought testing was a good idea, decided against it. As like you Eleb we just couldn't do that to ourselves again. 
Amelia, zita west is a good one to listen to and also you could download an app called headspace, not listened to it myself but apparently it's really good. 
Positive vibes, hoping for bfp for us all! X


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Had a very temporary moment of thinking about testing early but like Bluebirds and Eleb just didn't want to put myself under any unnecessary stress. I've booked in my blood test for next Wednesday and will be working from home that day to deal with the outcome.

So sorry you had a bad day Amelia, I've taken the last couple of days off work and even then going through a whole host of emotions from laughing hysterically to crying my eyes out. The Zita West one is about £10 but to be honest there's lots of free meditation for IVF on YouTube...the only power it has on me it make me fall asleep!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well? I think there's about 15 or so in this thread and really hoping that it's BFP and early Christmas presents for us all. x


----------



## wehavehope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Please may I join too?
I am 4dp5dt and am driving myself nuts with attempting to analyse every twinge/feeling. Ive been ridiculously emotional and bursting into tears at the drop of a hat or flying off the handle for no real reason. I am driving myself crazy - the not knowing and having no influence of what is happening is really difficult so its really nice to have others around who are in the same situation.
This is my first ICSI cycle and our OTD is next Tues 6th.

lots of love to everyone and positive thoughts...... xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi HansEm and lovely ladies, can I join three?

Just had two lowish quality blasts put back this morning. Trying to be positive that they're in the right place but was a bit disappointed that I didn't get the top grades and won't have anything to freeze despite 10 fertilizing... But they're on board and I'm just about getting on board with this latest stage... 

Thanks for the tip about nice things to do if it doesn't work. Will work on that one but yes champagne was at the top. Booking an overnight getaway might be next. 

I'm glad you guys are a strong no early testing bunch... Let's hope I'll be as strong x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well girls ive been hiding out in the background for a while still here though and still reading up on your posts – well I kicked DH out after a massive fight for not supporting me - had my NHS funding stopped and im now in dispute with my clinic as they still refuse to scan me give me bloods/drugs etc its been awful this has been the worst few months of my life,  IVF officially broke me, I have given up, I really don’t want to do this anymore the miscarriages chemical pregnancies and treatments are easy, it’s the medical staff that’s unbearable and I can’t stand anymore after this is done, well was halfway through treatment So I continued with FET, why not eh!

Lining was 8.9mm 7 days before transfer and now I’m 6dp a 5dt grade 1 (5AB) I have massive sore boobs and nausea here and there I’ve had cramps every day since transfer, think AF is coming though, should of started period on the 26/11/16 so as im on the progestogen I know I wont bleed till I stop so think my body is just building up for that, don't know, at the moment im trying to not think about it and trying to find someone to give me a blood test as again clinic/GP are refusing 

lots of     and   to you all xx


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Welcome HansEm, Scattykatty and Alex!

Yah, more ladies on the crazy 2ww and great to see such a range of different stages and journeys. Is anyone else eating brazil/almond nuts in the hope of encouraging implantation? Keeping feet warm? Anything else?

Alex when I was having my treatment at the Bridge Centre the package definitely inluded a blood test and first scan. Do they have a price list on your clinic's website or include within the receipt of payment? I'm so sorry to hear the tough time you've been going through, this journey is so difficult as you put so much into each cycle mentally, physically and emotionally. Only those going through it can completely understand how hard each cycle gets with all the hopes that come with it. Wait until your OTD as you may be getting yourself upset when you may actually be pregnant. 

As I'm having my treatment abroad I'll be getting bloods carried out privately, costs around £50 and there's a place called Ultrasound Direct which has places all over the UK for scans and blood checks. 

Thinking positive thoughts for us all that our wishes come true. xxx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

10dp3dt.....

Got the beginnings of a stinking cold, so I'm currently feet up catching up on crap tv. The hairier members of my family are determined that I won't have a stress free 2ww....the dog has had to go to puppy borstal for the week to work on some issues, and I've had the vet out to the horse this morning! 

BrinG on a BFP, babies and toddlers can have nothing on my current lot!!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Eleb! So close now to testing date! You must be glad to be off work then with the rest of the family causing issues...  Hope you feel better soon and are drinking lots of water in the mean time x


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Good evining all, hope the tww isn't driving you too crazy.

Can I ask for some advice please?  I'm 5dp5dt fet and today I've had some bleeding.  Bright pink at 11am and now it is brown.  Only when I wipe, sorry for tmi.  Could this be implantation?

Tia


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

Just come out of Boots ladies. BOGOF on First Response tests. I got 4 for £10.50! My first FET I resisted testing early but then my period came before OTD and I felt distraught/cheated. So I'm tempted  to test 8dp5dt with first response.


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello ladies

Tarapt - that sounds very much like spotting from implantation which takes place up to 5dp5dt. Crossing fingers that it is. I came across the following useful link about what happens to the embryo post transfer.

http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

Amelia - great offer at Boots and you are one brave mamma to be testing early. Hope it's a BFP...

x

/links


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks girl solo,  I have been looking at that.  Dr Google is sometimes the worst thing you can look at.  I should just carry on as normal and what will be will be.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

I was so close to caving and doing a test this morning! ! Otd not til Monday,  it's going far too slowly now! No symptoms of pregnancy or af... argh!


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm now 5dp2dt and still in the agonies after EC.  went to clinic today and seems my ovaries are still enlarged and inflamed so mild OHSS and just drink 3L and eat lots of protein :-(  I've also got a urine infection.  I keep imagining my little embies not gonna survive all this but the clinic were quite positive really - that there's still a 'chance'

I don't feel anything much except sore boobs and tonight sore nipples thats all.

Baby dust to all! xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Poor you Ruby  are you allowed  to  at least flavour the water? I hear cream cakes are a good source of protein - dairy, right? Get well soon x ps are you managing work ok?


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 

Pleased to see that there are more of us enduring this 2ww, its nice to come and feel supported, not thinking you are the only person going through this! My partner and i haven't told anyone that we are trying so its hard not talking to anyone.

I am feeling ever so emotional and aggravated, my OTD is not until 8th!! 

Sorry too hear that some of you are really having a rough time.. hang on in there ladies, we can do this!!

I have bought some FRER from boots on the BOGOF deal, next week will be hard not to test but i think i can wait it out with you wonderful bunch  xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Ruby that sounds awful, not something you need added to everything else, can you drink coconut water so good for hydration I think it really helped me last time.

Eleb how are you feeling, one more sleep 😉

I've done my boots shopping too - it's a bargain, have them sitting in my dresser taunting me 😉  I'm not feeling anything anymore, trying to keep positive, can't wait for Sunday!!


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Good morning all.  How are all you lovely pupo ladies today.

Ruby, hope you're feeling better today.

Good news the bleeding appears to have stopped. So waiting for 7th for OTD, seems so far away.

Pheeny how many days past transfer will you be on Sunday?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Tarapt I'll be 11 days, how many for you on the 7th


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

we need a chart for all the dates!

And don't worry Keeley - completely normal. You need to do what's right for you, no one else xx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

We do need a chart!!!

I'll be 12dpt on 7th.  So tempted to test on Sunday which will be 9 dpt.


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello ladies, can I join you please? I am 1dp2dt and feeling pretty good. It's so strange the range of emotions I have felt over the last few days. I had EC on Monday, collected 14 eggs so was so happy, but then was devastated when we found out that only one fertilised (and one maybe), and then deciding that I have to be strong and positive for my little embie. Then happy again yesterday when we found out that the other one had fertilised and the one they were transferring was top grade. 

My OTD isn't til the 12th. I'm sure next week will be awful but I'm feeling pretty good today and hopefully the rest of the week will go pretty quick. 

Look forward to getting to know more of you over the next few days! 

Tarapt - I'm no expert but I'm thinking if you had a bit of spotting that's a very good sign?


----------



## AliCat768 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello, can I join you please ladies?  I'm currently 2dp3dt with 2 embies, one 9 and one 6 cell, both reasonable quality.  Blood test on the 9th.  The 2ww is driving me insane already, googling like mad even though it will make no difference. Nice to be able to talk to people in the same situation.

GL and baby dust to all!


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Welcome you two.. we can drive each other mad with antagonising wait!!! I am even considering putting my tree up this weekend to keep me occupied! 

We are going for dinner with friends tomorrow night and no one knows this is happening they will think its ever so strange to see me without a wine in hand!!! xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi ladies 
I'm currently 1 day past 2 day transfer. Quite a similar situation to KayC. I had 8 eggs of which only 2 fertilised. Felt devastated but then tried to stay positive. Waiting till Saturday to see if they'll freeze my other embie. They also said the one being transferred was a good one. With the other being average. I'm trying so hard just to get on with life. But I'm not fooling anyone lol. Last time I tested 6 days past a 4 day transfer and got my bfp but I'm gona try so hard to be good this time! OTD 14th December two days before my 38th bday 😬😬😬.


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi, I am finally on this thread !! Today had transferred a blast on a medicated fet cycle, otd 14 Dec !! 

Wishing you all luck and patience !! On this dreaded 2ww !


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Right. I have stayed strong, and no early testing for me. Tomorrow morning for bloods, then a phone call at 1pm for results.

I'm pretty sure it's going to be negative. To be honest, this cycle couldn't have been at a worse time for us, stress wise, so that is bound to have taken its toll. 

I almost don't want to go for the tests, as a negative is so final for us. This is our last go as my eggs are so bad. Not sure how I will deal with having that door closed and locked.

But, at least we will know, and can try to start rebuilding our lives back to how it was before ivf took over. 

Sorry this is do doom and gloom, it's been a tough day for other reasons and I'm a bit broken. I'm sure I will be on better form tomorrow.

Hope all your little embies are snuggling in well, take care all........I'll see you on the other side.

Ele xx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Ele,  fingers crossed for tomorrow.  I'm sorry you feel so down.  Sending you hugs. X


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Kay, Alicat, Maxi and Torie to the 2ww chaos 😉  Hopefully it's going to have some Christmas magic and give us all our bfps!

What excuse did you use Laura? I had to go to a work dinner with a free bar, so all night people were offering to get me drinks, very awkward.......

Good luck Ele

No changes for me, tiny dull ache if I search hard for a sign, very nervous to test.


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Blood taken. Currently in Costa having breakfast with shocking period type pain that appeared from nowhere half an hour ago! 

It's going to be a long morning. Results at 1....


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

eleb - good luck and try to distract yourself today really   for you xx


----------



## AliCat768 (Sep 18, 2014)

Best of luck eleb! Everything crossed for you, our first tester of the bunch x


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Glad you're having a nice drink. Any other treats lined up eleb? Can you google a nice treat to allow yourself post result? Rooting for you xx


----------



## thesmallone (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi ladies
My OTD today and sadly it was a BFN. So looks like 2016 won't be my year. Hoping for more luck in 2017! Just wanted to wish you all luck and hope you get your BFPs xxx


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your BFN thesmallone   2017  

Good luck today Eleb!!

Pheeny, i havent thought of one yet, i am going to wing it.. will elt you know how it goes tonight!! 

xx


----------



## special_shar (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi ladies can I join currently 6dp5dt. Had 2 blasts transferred.  Upto now I've had stabbing pains on day 2 on rightside and 3 leftside. Some niggly period pains and day before yesterday really itchy nipples!! 
I'm so excited and scared all rolled into one. OTD 8th Dec. 
Good luck eleb for today, I hope you get that bfp 

Thesmallone I'm sorry to hear your news! Fingers crossed for 2017. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck on this thread. It'll be the best Christmas present ever! Xxx


----------



## AliCat768 (Sep 18, 2014)

Welcome special shar. 

So sorry thesmallone, keep going you will get there. Hope you have some nice treats lined up over Xmas.

I've had some cramps on and off for the past 2 days but nothing so far today. It's really dragging, I feel like I'm going a bit crazier each day.


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

So sorry thesmallone, good luck for next year x


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies, Please may I join? I am 1dp2dt, had 2 embies transferred yesterday.  
Best of luck to everyone. xx
thesmallone, so sorry to hear this cycle was not the one for you. best of luck for 2017 xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Morning ladies,
So sorry thesmallone  really wishing you all the best for 2017! 
Eleb my fingers are crossed for 1pm for you!! 

Our otd is not til Tuesday when we will be 13dp5dt, they said we can do a blood test on Sunday, but thinking we'll just do a first response on Monday?? 
So nervous and scared!!
Sending positive vibes to all the ladies waiting to test xx


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Laura - thanks for the welcome! When is your OTD? We are putting the tree up this weekend too, and we have 2 cats that will see it for the first time so I think the rest of the weekend might be kept busy trying to get them out of the tree haha. And maybe tell your friends you're on antibiotics or something? I don't drink at all anymore so don't have this issue! 

Alicat - hi! Hope this goes quickly for you 

Maxi - looks like we had EC and ET on the same day! I think we have to just keep thinking that inside us is a much better environment for our little embies. My OTD is 2 days before yours though - my clinic tests 2 weeks post EC. How do you feel? I kind of feel ok now as I know that it's (hopefully) still developing and I know it's no where near implanting. I think it should be quickish to get to the end of the week, I'm sure next week will be pretty tough. Hubby and MIL have told me not to test early so I'm going to try and hang on for as long as poss! 

Torie -hope this goes quickly for you! 

Eleb - really hope was good news for you today. 

Bluebirds - I know it's still going to seem like ages away for you but at least it's not too far away! At least the weekend is here to hopefully make the time go a bit quicker. 

Sparkle - hi! Fingers crossed for you! 

Special_shar - yes it will be the best xmas present ever! Less than a week for you! (Though I know it's going to feel like longer!) 

Thesmallone - sorry to hear about your news. It must be 2017 that's going to be your year! 

Pheeny - thank you! When is your OTD? 

Now 2dp2dt - feeling the odd twinge but it must just be the hangover from EC on Monday. Just staying warm and eating and drinking warm stuff! About to go and do some meditation before I start making dinner


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi ladies 
So sorry to thesmallone, this whole process is so consuming, taking over our lives for months it seems so cruel that it ends so abruptly. I hope u can pick ur self up and face 2017 with a vengeance. 

Yes kayC I think we're both exactly at the same stage.  My hospital does OTD exacly 14 days from transfer. I did a silly thing today and bought a whole lot of interment cheapie testers.  I think they'll arrive early next week. I am an early tester, I just can't help it. But I think the earliest I can test is Friday next week, if I'm still in the race that is.  
This is driving me crazy


----------



## DeeHope (Nov 26, 2016)

Waiting for my result too... 6 or 7 more hours to go .


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Good luck Dee


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Good luck Dee! 

Maxi - it's my first time so I'm going to try and hold out as long as poss!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my gosh girls, haven't been on for a few days, good luck all, we test on Monday, I dont mind waiting as a negative before time would shatter my brain going round in circles, there's been enough of that already! My works do is tonight but they all know what we are doing which is lovely for the support but won't be if I have to dissapoint them again next week.  It's all a twin edge crazy sword this business. The highs are high and the lows are heartbreaking. This group is great for staying positive, I take loads of solace from the positive stories earlier on in the feed, one day it's got to be our turn hasn't it, even if thats somebody elses egg. Good luck and stay strong, none of us are on our own xx


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow I've been away from this thread for a couple of days and so much has been happened.

So sorry thesmallone - hope that you've been taking care of yourself and 2017 will be your year.

Dee and Eleb thinking of you both and crossing fingers that your tests come out positive.

Teamvb great that you have a works do to look forward tonight - I met up with some ex-work colleagues on Thursday night and cried with laughter talking about various stories. Definitely lifted my spirits (even though I wasn't drinking) and good to think about something different for a moment.

Hope everyone else is keeping well and not dealing with the dreaded winter cold.
xx


----------



## Verbena-tea (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Am I ok to join please? Had a FET on the 1st (5 day blastocyst), blood test on the 10th, and am already going nuts waiting!


----------



## special_shar (Dec 17, 2012)

Best of luck dee and eleb got everything crossed for you xx

How's everyone else doing? I'm 8dp5dt anyone else have little niggles in the lower back? X


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I wasn't going to join a 2ww thread because I'm on my 5th round but I've been stalking use   and decided to join in. This is my 5th 2ww and find them so difficult.

My heart goes out to everyone,

I have decided to take a week off from ET - which was 2nd Dec

I'm 2dp5dt and had on and off af pain, mainly on today,

It could be the lubion, my last cycles I was on gestone.

I don't know, had more af pains today than yesterday,

And nipped out for the first time sent ET, got 4 frer and 2 Superdrug ones  

How are use all finding it? Xxxx


----------



## BettyEvie (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Hope you have had a lovely weekend and are not going to crazy!

We had our 2nd ICSI in June that failed and I had 2 frozen day 5 embryos, which we transferred both on 29th. 4AB and 4AA. So I'm 5dp5dt. Had slight cramping 3dp and tiny blood, light bleeding yesterday and lots of cramping, light bleeding again today 5dp transfer.

Had a really weird week, sickness bug on Monday that lasted less than 12 hours with no temperature. Hospital were happy to go ahead as hadn't been sick for 24 hours or had temp. But I thought we were going to have to cancel. Then on Friday I had a near miss as I'm severely allergic to nuts and even though I had checked my dinner had almonds in it and I noticed after a mouthful, but luckily no allergic reaction. I was in the middle of no where with a hospital 30 mins away, drove myself in case but no symptoms so never stepped into a&e in the end.

I went to a boots and stocked up on cheap tests, I am also an early tester. Can't help myself...

previous cycles my period has come late in the day on 9dpt, never this early. Is this implantation bleeding? If it is, what does it mean... am I crazy to think this is positive? 

Xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Bfn for me, heartbroken, don't know how we can afford to have another go 😢


----------



## special_shar (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh pheeny I am so so sorry. This journey is so hard in itself and totally heart breaking when it ends with a negative. Sending you lots of hugs.   Please take time out for yourself and just take each day as it comes for now. Xxxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pheeny sorry to hear your news, be kind to yourself


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear that Pheeny 🙁


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

So sorry to hear that pheeny.  You take care of yourself.  X


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your results Pheeny. It's such a difficult journey and hope you take good care of yourself to recover. Sending you big virtual hugs. xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry pheeny. Really hope u can try again soon xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Phenny be kind to yourself  
X


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks ladies been a crappy 24 hours, ringing the clinic today to see what my options are now.


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

I am sorry Pheeny and join you with a BFN done at 5am. When I have been pregnant before I havent tested positive until 3 days after my af was due so I will carry on with the progesterone I think, my boobs are massive and sore though but I suppose thats the progesterone. I wish we could fast forward to the bit where it all feels possible again. Good luck all, rooting for you xx


----------



## BlueBirds (Jan 27, 2015)

Joining both you ladies with a bfn. Absolutely devastated. Calling the clinic too to discuss our options. X


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

So sorry bluebirds and team vb. Hope the call today gives you some options pheeny and bluebirds

I'm now 5dp2dt. Felt a bit less positive yesterday as I knew that if the little embie is progressing then it would be time to start implanting...but as I had a day 2 transfer, I don't know if it has turned into a blast or if it's still there. Still trying to imagine that it is still there and implanting. 

This is my first cycle so no idea what to expect - had mild cramps last night that felt like af cramps - no idea if that's a good thing or not.


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

So sorry to hear your results Bluebirds and Teamvb, the batch of December has not been good and hope that you get some positive direction from feedback from your respective clinics. 

I'm now 10dp5dt and losing faith every day I get closer to the OTD, this journey is so difficult and there seems to be little in getting a positive apart from sheer luck. I think I completely overdid it with the Christmas tree shopping and lifting/moving the tree in my home, feeling completely exhausted and feeling no symptoms at all.

All I can think of is the quote "the longer you wait for something the more you'll appreciate it when you get it, because anything worth having is definitely worth waiting for".

Sending positive vibes for all of us still on the 2ww.
xxx


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well I suspect I'm out but I tested this morning with an internet cheapie 'One Step' but supposed to be an early test.  It was, of course, negative.  So today I'm 10dp2dt so equivalent of 12dpo so i'm sure it would surely be showing by now??  I'm feeling really low if it hasn't worked again, like all of us I'm sure.  It's just so brutal this IVF :-(

Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry about your results bluebird and teamvb.

I tested early yesterday and again today and got a faint positive at 10dp5dt.  Otd is Wednesday.  Hopefully this good news will give all you lovely ladies yet to test proof that miracles do happen and here's hoping you are as fortunate as me.

Sending baby dust to you all.


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dear Tarapt 

Wow!  That's great news!  I hope it continues well  

Ruby xx

Sorry also to bluebird and teamvb :-( treat yourselves nicely and try and get some 'me' time to get over this cycle x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry bluebird and teamvb. It's such a hard journey no words can really make any difference right now. Be kind to ur selves x. 

Sounds like positive news tarapt wishing u all the best for Wednesday.


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Ladies

Would love to join this group. Didnt have an emby transfer i converted to IUI which took place last Monday so 7 days post IUI. Not convined its worked but getting mild cramps and twinges but that could be the cyclogest as its given me a jippy tummy. Still i had 3 potential follies so i have to keep the faith. Test date is the 12th December week gone fast so far but im sure the next 7 days will drag 

Good luck everyone


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

That's sounding very positive Tarapt, good luck on Wednesday. I'm also getting my blood test carried out then and will probably do a HPT in the morning. 

Has anyone else been having really strange dreams? I found it difficult to sleep last night, no doubt overthinking about the results but in the couple of hours I did sleep had very vivid dreams....
xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Girl solo same here. I had some craaaazy dreams last night. One was about them finding i had a 3 cm egg. And then some weird dream about my neighbour and me having a discussion about infertility. Strange as we are just a nod and hello neighbours  .


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks girls, glad you joined group sweetsonya, thanks for comment on previous thread and good luck with everything x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Ruby

I've not been on this board until today. Just to let you know I tested last week using the one step 10miu and nothing but had faint lines on first response early results (frer) - I was equivalent of 10 dpo and 11dpo.  I've just chucked them now. Frer picks up hcg as low as 6.3miu so are really sensitive - might be worth getting some of those. Boots have them on a bogof deal.

Best of luck x


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear your news team vb and bluebirds


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is my 5th cycle and the 2ww is worse, I can't sleep.

My af came early on my first cycle, I was then given gestone which stopped my af on the next three.

But this time due to the issues with gestone, I needed lubion

I've been getting af pains for days, but this morning it's so bad I'm on kickerwatch

Did lubion stop your af come early, I'm 4dp5dt x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Wishings

I habe had af pains since around the same time on and off and I am now 11dp5dt and OTD tomorrow. Ive been testing positive since 6dp5dt so hopefully a good sign for you. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Sorry to hear it hasnt worked out this time for you both team vb and bluebirds - please be kind to yourselves as this process can be terribly cruel xxx


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh thanks I'm just freaking out incase the lubion isn't working, hopefully it's a good sign, did you test before the 6dp5dt? X


----------



## Tashap (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi ladies,  can I join you? I've just had my ET, it was a day 3 and we have one top grade and one medium grade on board. Test date 19th December


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies may I join had my et today 2 put back said they top grade but had abit of fluid in my womb during strims  so hope it doesn't come back or my cycle won't work really feeling negative  this cycle

Tashap we have same test date x


----------



## Cookie33 (Nov 8, 2016)

Welcome tashap and trina123. Good to have you onboard the 2ww emotional rollercoaster!! Positive vibes to you all and i hope we get bfps. 
I'm 5dp3dt with two onboard and test on the 15th which is so far away!! Yesterday i had lower back ache and today it has gone. I just feel a bit ****ty today like AF is on route! 
Trying to keep positive and have acupuncture planned this evening to help with implantation. 
Thinking on everyone who didn't get the results they wanted from this cycle!! X


----------



## Tashap (Jun 29, 2014)

Test buddies xx


----------



## mrsger (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi everyone-can I join you? I recognise some names from the cycle buddies thread-hope you're all doing ok.  Tashap and trina-glad et went well, congrats on PUPO!

I'm 1dp3dt with one 10 cell embie on board. Otd is 20th Dec and I've always been an early tester before ivf and expected I would be the same with ivf, but now thinking I may wait till otd-we shall see how that goes!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mrsger I tested like mad last time this time I'm waiting so I say lol but not buying any tests till the day before your testing the day after me and tashap xx cookie good to see you on here the wait is awful I'm going to try and keep busy xx


----------



## mrsger (Aug 19, 2016)

Lol-good plan, I'm already well stocked though! Yes I saw that-strange how the clinics calculate so differently! Good luck keeping busy x


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wishings and Bekiboo - I had af pains on Sunday night for a few hours but that's it - it's so hard isn't it, you don't know what's good or not! I never get af pains until after I start bleeding though - and I know this cycle is nothing like normal, but I'm going to take any twinge as a good thing if it happens and I'm not bleeding! 

Tashap, Trina, Cookie, mrsger - nice to see you all here! My test is next Monday, just so wish I had a time machine! 

I am now 6dp2dt and feeling more positive today - my embryo IS still there, it's hanging on and growing! I just keep talking to it a few times a day telling it to hang on and I'll keep it safe and warm. Hope it's listening to me!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Can I join please?  Hello everyone   

I am currently in my 2ww doing AI via frozen sperm.  I am not holding out much hope as never got a smiley face on my Clearblue but did get strong positives on cheapie One Step opks.  

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww, I am crossing my fingers for you all x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Kay

Af pains were a good sign for all my cycles even though the first ended up as a chemical. Otd tomorrow but im getting really strong lines so feeling pretty good about tomorrow. Lots of nausea and wretching today, peeing lots, tugging/pulling/weighty feeling on uterus, fatigue and crazy dreams as well as the cramps. All the same as cycle which I had ds too. So twinges can be agood sign too but the wait is so hard....how so we not lose our heads?

Pheeny... any update from your clinic?

Xxx


----------



## eleb (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello everyone. Sorry I've been AWOL....it was a BFN for us again on Friday, and it's been a tough few days trying to get our heads round the fact that this is simply not going to work for us. I'm too old (40) and my eggs are crap. 

I will phone clinic tomorrow to book a appointment to understand what their advice is. I'm not sure where our heads are, so back to info gathering and long discussions!

I'm going to duck out of this forum now. Thank you for all your support and wishing you all the fabulous Christmas presents that you want in those pregnancy test results. You're all fabulous, and the ability to reproduce does not define your success as a human being. 

Much love

Ele


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

So sorry and wish you a healing Christmas ele. Those words are so true and sometimes we need to take a step back to realise it... Much love x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry eleb x


----------



## AliCat768 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm really sorry eleb, your words are so true, you are an inspiration. Take care of yourself.

My OTD is Friday. My bogof Frer tests arrived today, tempted to test tomorrow morning, not sure. The wait is driving me mad. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi everyone these Meds are ruining my sleep cat how many days are you xx well come nervousone x I keep getting pains since ec anyone else xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

I was tempted to test too - my date is Tue - but trying to stay strong.  Yesterday was bad. Woke up and felt not pregnant to my core. Typical pre period lethargy and back ache. Then 3/4 hours of really bad cramps last night. Settled now. But this certainly is a rollercoaster. 

Sorry I haven't been on. I realised I was getting a bit out of balance and needed some time out and then it's been harder and harder to catch up with everyone's news. I am thinking of you and I am impressed with how strong we all are. Thank you for your support x


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

So sorry to hear that eleb xx

Bekiboo, trying to analyse every possible symptom is so hard, just don't know what's because there is possibly implantation, just body trying to recover from EC or the drugs! 

Scattykatty, don't worry, I'm sure it's perfectly normal to have up and down days, I have found that meditating and talking to my embie helps me to feel more positive! 

What kind of pains are you getting Trina? Like af or something else?


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

So my 2ww is nearly up, AF due on Friday. I have convinced myself its been good news as i have been experiencing cramps down there since ovulation like never before! My boobs have also been very tender for the past week! 

I woke up at silly o clock this morning and decided to test. BFN  

Its not over until she shows her face though is it ladies!

Stay positive everyone!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi ladies. So sorry to hear about the bfns.

I am 7dp2dt and tested early today. I have been getting sharp twinges in womb area just in right side. Surprise surprise it's a bfn. I know it's really early and I know some don't agree with testing early but I just can't help it. 
I found this really good website for all those early testers. It made me feel better! 
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php

/links


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for the link Maxi2, I am 6dp5dt and beginning to be tempted to test, OTD is next Wednesday !!  

Symptoms are really nonexistent, I have had a few af type cramp pains but really that could be the medication.  It is a test of wills during this 2ww but I keep telling myself there is nothing I can do and what will be, will be.


----------



## Kim2902 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining. This is my first cycle so new to this all. I'm currently 4dp5dt with low quality embies. I was hoping to have experienced some spotting by now but nothing! This is normal? My otd is next Wednesday and like everyone driving myself mad! Wishing us all baby luck xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Kim, welcome! My clinic told me categorically that I shouldn't have any spotting as the progesterone stops it. Of course I'm sure that's not always true but I don't think a lack of spotting is anything to worry about!


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

This is my first cycle so have never experienced the 2ww would be like, and I'm still going to try and hold out until my OTD which is on Monday 

From what I have read, it looks like you can have spotting (which can be implantation bleeding), no spotting, cramping, no cramping and get a BFY or a BFN! And I guess even the same person could have different symptoms each time too - it's so easy to drive ourselves mad, isn't it? 

I am now 7dp2dt and I have had tiny bits of AF cramping but not even 100% sure what it was...but mainly nothing.


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ladies this is my second cycle and I didn't have bleeding till after my bfp I only got  cramps  like my af was coming x


----------



## Kim2902 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you this has really settled my mind!


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well I'm now 12dp2dt and yesterday it was a BFN again on those horrible wee sticks!  I have also started bleeding, just mildly compared to usual but I have all the symptoms of AF and I'm sure it's just the progesterone holding it off now.  I contacted my clinic who said it's probably not worked this cycle, but test on Friday as my OTD and then move on.  I've had a couple of very rollercoastery type days.  Feeling quite panicked this will never happen.  Feeling my age (39 this month) and wondering what our next move will be!

Hope everyone is doing OK, staying as sane as can be (!) and loads of baby dust!

Ruby xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry ruby


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

So sorry Ruby but sounds like you're being incredibly strong... It's too early to think what's next but completely natural of course. I hope you have someone looking after you x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Wishing everyone loads of luck and those who have got bfn big hugs xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ahhhh can't sleep these Meds feeling so negative  and only day 1 we couldn't freeze are others due to low funds so no this is our last chance x


----------



## Sarahlm (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

This is my third attempt at IVf, unfortunately, my other attempts ended in BFN.

My beta is this coming Saturday, the 10th, and I have been experiencing bleeding since Tuesday  

Trouble is, I don't know how much is considered too much and how much luck I am likely to have this time?  It started as a brown and stringy discharge (TMI, Sorry!) now it is pinky and sometimes red.  I haven't had any clotting so I'm hoping and praying this will be 'ok'. I don't usually wear pads so I don't know if what I'm experiencing is heavy or spotting.  I usually have useless periods anyway as I have PCOS so don't always have them.

I phoned my clinic and they have advised me to increase my progesterone which I did last night but its had no effect so far.

A bit of background, I had 40 follicles, 16 fertilized, I had 2 transferred and I currently have 3 frozen.  It is so hard to keep going through this. Hurry up Saturday so I can know one way or another!!! 

Thank you, 
S x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

Back in the hell that is the 2ww.
2x hatching blasts on board (5dt)
OTD: 19.12

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Really sorry TeamVB we both seem to be in similar situation, similar age, AMH, IVF converted to IUI ... nightmare but its first attempt...be kind to yourself and look at your other options going forward there are always options.

Hope all you other ladies are hanging in there during the 2WW any interesting symptoms 

AFM have just weird twinges and niggles, kind of cramps/pulling/bubbling for a while now and sleeping 9-10hrs at a time. Test date Mon or Tues was tempted to test today but have resisted   anyone else testing Mon or Tues ?? im pretty sure its not worked mainly because of age and stats...but i wont know for sure i suppose until D day  

Hugs everyone  and good luck


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies wow this page is quiet sweet I'm not testing till the 19th I've had backache alot today for the ladies that tested today hope it went well x


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi I am 8dp5dt and my OTD is Monday although I have been testing since 5dp. So far its negative. I had the usual symptoms until 6dp and since then really nothing so I am not really holding out much hope. I am pretty sure if I am not positive by tomorrow it is end of road. Good luck to everyone else testing this month!

-M


----------



## GirlSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Hello all

Unfortunately my cycle in has resulted in a BFN and am completely devastated (my 3rd IVF) . I’m waiting to hear back from the clinic but for now need to accept that it’s not my time right now.  

Funnily enough I had an email from the ‘thought of today’ about moving mountains: the faith that can move mountains needs three ingredients to work: belief in yourself, belief in others, and the ability to draw on your inner strength. For now it’s dealing with the grief and then strengthening myself to look into a future cycle in 2017.

Good luck to all still on your 2ww and sending positive virtual vibes  .

xxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Girlsolo - sorry to hear your news, take time out and be kind to yourself, it does not get easier with each cycle.  This is also my 3rd cycle and my last, it is devastating when cycles do not work, stay strong  

Currently 8dp5dt, I have never got past 15days on my previous cycles so I am just waiting to see.  I did test early (one day early) last cycle and got a positive and then my af came the following day, so I don't intend to do that again !!

Symptoms wise, I have not had many, the odd cramp, but that is about it.

I am still keeping positive, even though there is lack of sypmtoms, good luck to the Dec 2ww xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies so sorry for bfn   this month is not going well we need some bfp I feel like my af is coming backache cramps hot flushes just not feeling positive at all this cycle


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Another BFN here too!!

Sending lots of   to you all and good luck for those who are still waiting! xx


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

So sorry for all your BFNs - my OTD is officially today.  I'm in full flood of AF so I'm not bothering to test.  It's SO hard this process SO brutal.  It's taken me all week, to pick myself up and dust myself off.  This was my first transfer, but we've done two previously with our lovely surro.  Unfortunately the meds have kicked off my lupus (which is a horrid autoimmune condition) and I'm considering asking my surro to do my next transfer.  I've got one frozen left and then I guess, another (argh!) stimulation.  

Any way, lots of hugs to those of you with BFNs, and many best wishes and luck to those waiting!

Baby dust to everyone, be it now or in 2017 xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry ruby xx  afm just did such a silly thing just tested bfn I know it's to early and wrong time of day just going nuts sick of dh saying it's work


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear all the BFP, sending you all hugs.  This process and all these hopes and dreams involved make it heartbreaking.    I am in the 2ww wait and on CD17.  Not hopeful or sure if I should have any signs as very first time inseminating or ttc.

trina123 don't lose hope yet as it is early and things can change overnight so keep positive vibes going and that the next test is the positive one.    Sending hugs to each and everyone of you xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi ladies
I'm so sorry to hear about the bfns. I hope u can be strong and try again next year    It's so hard. 

Afm my H has confiscated my stash of internet cheapies and won't let me test till at least Sunday. I know he means well but I'm not happy at all.


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Maximum my dh did the same so I brought and tested now wish I didnt


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck for Sunday Maxi.  I know it's hard waiting but you don't want a false negative and getting upset when it could actually be a positive.  Think positive that it's going to be good news


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks alittlenervous. Everyday just drags. But ur right I did test early and got bfn and was upset. 


Trina you've tested way to early it would not be possible to get a bfp yet. Keep strong x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Every good luck for Sunday Maxi xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi maxi hi nervous how are you both doing good luck for Sunday x I know about testing early I'm so silly x


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Maybe the luck is finally changing on this board. BFP this morning at 9dp5dt.  I am in disbelief! 

So sorry for all the BFNs. 

Try to Stay positive those still to test. 

Welcome back bk.

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend.

-M


----------



## Kim2902 (Sep 16, 2016)

Congratulations on ur BFP, u must be over the moon. Such a shame to all the BFN this month, I hope ur all bearing up and treating urself to something nice. Fingers crossed for the rest of us testers xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Congratulations on your positive I tested again it's negative  hope cos it's still early but just still feel like after is coming x


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

Just want to start by saying I think you're all fabulously brave. 

This is our first ever cycle and it's an FET. We had a day 5 hatching embryo transferred 11 days ago.

We tested 5 days after the transfer and got a BFP. I used a first response test and also a cheaper one from Boots which requires a minimum of 25 HCG to be detected. We were thrilled to see the BFPs but we're reamining open minded to the fact that the clinic suggested against testing too early in case of a chemical pregnancy/early loss. This is understandable and part of me wishes that we waited. 

I started a light bleed 2 days ago but it picked up quite heavily, similar to AF. It has slowed right down today. I was due on yesterday so it must be my AF right?. I'm not experiencing any cramps or pain. 

I tested every morning using the cheaper tests and the line appears to be getting stronger? 
Does anyone have an idea what might be going on or had a similar experience? 

We're due to have the bloods done in 3 days - 13th December 

Thank you for listening xxxxxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations myrei     You must be chuffed. Wishing u all the best in ur pregnancy. 
Trina still way too early. Someone posted this link earlier which really helped me to think about when it is realistic to test 
http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

Nadine how many days past transfer are u now? Are u still getting positives? Could u ask ur clinic for advice, they may suggest increase in progesterone.

/links


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Maxi, 

I'm 11dp a 5dt. Still getting a positive result and appears to be stronger each morning.Bleeding a little still. Bleeding started 8dpt. We have 2 days remaining until OTD. So so scared we're gonna lose this one. Is it possible for it to stick although I'm experiencing AF bleeding? xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine call the clinc alot of ladies get bleeding I had it with my first bfpost cycle might be better to follow bloodirections tests x maxi thanks don't no why I keep testing think it's cos of the cramps didn't have so much last time x


----------



## boxfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Those bleeds can happen in early pregnancy. Go and get your progesterone levels checked, just in case it's due to a P4 deficiency.

I've been told that it is very often caused by a higher blood supply and circulation in your cervix. That can easily bleed after some kind of contact or strain (eg. sex, bowel movement, heavy lifting, vaginal progesterone supps, etc.). Those bleeds can occur as brownish spotting or (if a blood vessel breaks) as AF-like bleeding. 

Had some AF-like bleeding myself earlier this week (6+0) - and thought it was all over again -  followed by spotting until now and saw a heartbeat yesterday (6+4). No bleeding whatsoever in my uterus and P4 levels are fine.

Try not to worry too much   No cramping or pain are definitely a good sign.


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you Trina - I called the hospital (we're going through an NHS cycle) but they're not willing to do anything until the blood test results come back through. 

Hey Aliena, Thanks for your response. The bleeding was definitely not spotting. I'm so confused about bleeding so early. I actually do not think that AF is due until next week come to think of it. Depending on the result on Tuesday I'll defo be mentioning the progesterone dosage. 

Excuse my ignorance but what does  (6+0) mean? How far gone are you? Congratulations on seeing the heartbeat!!! That is all we are wishing for <3


----------



## April83 (May 8, 2016)

Hi Guys

Can I join your group  just got back from my ET which went really well, got a top grader on board and feel so lucky to have some Frosties too

Xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations Myrei, that's brilliant news  

Hiya trina, don't give up, still really early yet.  Give it a few more days especially if using cheapies as they usually on pick up a positive around time of period.  First response you use a little earlier.    Keeping everything crossed for you

Nadine, that's a good sign you're still getting a positive now.  I know implantation can cause bleeding as the egg beds itself so it could possibly be that?  Try to remain calm over the weekend, easier said than done right?  No doing anything strenuous and just put your feet up and taking it easy if you can and contact the clinic Monday let them know what's going on.  Crossing everything for you xx  

Welcome April83   Good luck!!! This 2ww is tough so try and be kind to yourself during it and we are all here if need to talk x

Me I am to early to test, only day 18 of cycle so at least next Tuesday.  Almost certain not worked as got awful ovary pain that I always get after ovulation until period starts.  Last month I thought my appendix was going pain was so bad.  So not hopeful but we'll see x


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome April - the best of luck xxx 


@alittlenervous Thank you for your response. I'm crossing everything for you. I guess the positive results are good news but just feel impossible for the little embryo to stick through this amount of bleeding. I had a look at the link you attached and it states that light bleeding is a sign of implantation and this is full on bleeding unfortunately  going doolally this weekend. <3


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine did you have 2 put back cos if you did might mean one made it one didn't hi April great news welcome to the mad house lol x I'm using clear blue digital  just ordered Frer ones as well just can't stop feeling negative having cramps all the time and can't stop doing number 2s sorry tmi think it's wOrsett cos need Xmas and last go also I keep waking at 4am for a wee then tested first thing in the morning shall I test the 4am wee


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Trina - just one put back  

I would suggest doing the test first thing in the morning yes as your pee is more concentrated. 

I just did one of the clear blue digital which reckons I'm 2-3 weeks   Guess we'll just use one tomorrow and on Monday morning which is the OTD in hope the weeks displayed do not decrease 

Best of luck Trina, keep the faith


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi nadine  - could u maybe to a hcg blood test to put ur mind at ease xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine I think you should have your betas done I did when I had bleeding x when did you start testing xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Nadine that has to be a good sign that the clearblue is saying 2-3 weeks as clearblue very sensitive test.  Don't give up yet as still sounding like could be ok.  Keep the faith until Monday.  I have heard of women having heavier bleeding, it's not abnormal.  I found this too hun

How Heavy Can Implantation Bleeding Be?
For most people, implantation bleeding does not occur or it is extremely light. Although it is normally just spotting and extremely short, there are millions of women who have had heavier, more intense implantation bleeding. Depending on your hormones and genetics, implantation bleeding can last for a few hours or a few days. Often, it will occur on and off for several days before stopping on its own. Although it is normal for it to last certain amounts of time or be lighter, there are no rules for how your body specifically will handle implantation. In some cases, heavy implantation bleeding can last for up to four days

So as you're still getting positive tests don't give up hope yet!!! Good luck for Monday hun xx


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Trina & Maxi 

HCG levels will be tested on Tuesday. The hospital won't do them before 14dpt. My official test date is on Monday. I started testing 7 days after a 5 day transfer. The line has strengthened on the cheaper sticks each day.  We're very nervous about the bleeding but the clear blue digital displays 2-3 weeks. I read up on what HCG levels are sufficient for this result and it seems to be 200-2000?such a mixture of emotions. I have read up on ladies getting a 2-3 week but sadly a 1-2 a few days after following bleeding. 

Trina - are you going to do another test at 4am? xxxx 

Hey alittlebitnervous Thank you for the positive vibes! I'll keep you all updated xxxxx GOOD LUCK <3


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi ladies, can i get some advice please and sorry if there is tmi in the this post? I am 9dp2dt and have been have some minor cramps today and the last 2 times of going to the loo there is pink when I wipe. On all of my previous 3 fresh cycles my AF has shown before the test day but I can't recall how much before test day (test day is 15th). My cycle is normally about 25 days. Do you think it could be af this early or possibly (and I am so hoping it is) implantation bleeding.  Any advice gratefully received as quite upset at the moment. Thank you x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sparkle on my first cycle I had bleeding but got a bfp and was bleeding on and off they saw blood in my womb but went after a few weeks have you tested if got betas dome as well she is now 16 months so keep positive  x nadine Yes I will low but if negative will cry away I can't keep away from the tests x


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks trina. Not tested as thought 9dp2dt would be too early to test?


----------



## Yorkshire123 (May 27, 2016)

Ladies, can I join the party a bit late before I drive myself mad!

I had a 5dt of 2 blastos last Monday so am 6dp5dt. Stupidly tested this morning and deffo a BFN. I've done two IUIs and one IVF, all unsuccessful, so am thinking the worst. Is there any hope? Has anyone had a BFN at 6dp5pt and gone on to a BFP (I know i'm a fool for testing early but sort of think it would be a BFP by now).


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Yorkshire on the page before lady got a bfp at 9dp 5dt I didn't test today but just feel it's not worked this time Yorkshire it's still early your not out xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine how are you today hun xxx morning nervous and sparkle what's everyone doing to keep busy cos I'm trying and going mad xxx


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey Trina & everyone <3 

Not great today. Feeling extremely low. I did another clear blue digital which is now displaying 1-2 weeks so it seems my HCG levels are nosediving. I also used the same strips which I have been using each morning as it's definitely a lighter line. I guess we'll have the bloods to confirm on Tuesday. It takes some real inner strength to go through IVF & I think you're all so strong. This is my first cycle and I'm literally heartbroken.

How is your test looking this morning Trina? xxxxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine don't lose hope please just see what the betas are   to you hun xx I'm not tested anymore the stress is to much and driving me nuts just feel I have no support  thank goodness for you ladies you help me so much x


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey Trina - it's difficult to stay positive with the declining HCG levels and bleeding, sorry x 

It's difficult for others to show the support we expect as I don't think they could even imagine the kind of emotions we are going through. I will stay positive for your result and really do hope that it works out for you. I tried to keep myself busy during the first 7 days (I tested at 7DPT) by watching funny films and seeing friends <3


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine I no trying to be positive is so hard I'm  and hope you get good news and thank you xxx


----------



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

hi ladies can I join 

I'm currently 11dp5dt I POAS day 9 and got negative. I know loads of ladies have got their BFPs from around day 5 onwards so Iv been too scared to do it again till OTD. The last 2 days I have had brown discharge nothing major just it's there when I wipe. Sorry if TMI. Do you think this Is the start of my period and it's just the progesterone Holding it off or is there any hope of it turning into BFP


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Miss Jane well come  when is your otd and brown blood is classEd as old blood x


----------



## MISSJANEO (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Trina my OTD IS 14th. There is no pink or red in it at all and there isn't very much of it. I just started to notice it after I wipe. Just wondered what it could be. Iv just been waiting for AF to arrive after I had the BFN on day 9.


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Happy Sunday all,

Thank you for the Congrats, a littlenervous, Kim, trina, Maxi (I have been meanin to ask you British ladies..what exactly does "chuffed" mean?   )

Here is my attempt at a few personals...

MisJaneo welcome and although I tested positive at 9dp5dt I have heard of scores of ladies that test negative up until their OTD and even some that never test positive on a POAS but get a positive beta. It is simply impossible to tell if the discharge is AF coming on or the meds. I would say keep up the hope until OTD. Good luck.

trina- think you are amazingly brave. I know how scared you must be. I am really praying for you. I think it is a good strategy to just lay of the sticks for now. 

nadine- I am sorry to hear about the declining levels but you never know..I think sometimes all tests are not created equal. I have had straight negatives on some cheapo internet sticks including today, but the digital CB 1-2 weeks yesterday, and a real squinter on the CB non digital today. I am just letting it go until my beta on Tuesday.  We will test the same day and I will be praying for us both!

Welcome to the board April, Sparkle, and Yorkshire. You are in great hands with some truly inspirational women. Yorkshire I started testing at 5dp5dt and was negative until 9dp. My advice is to not follow my lead.. put the sticks away at least until 9dp. Likewise Sparkle, 9dp2dt is too soon to detect the pregnancy hormone. The link Maxi shared is great and I looked at it everyday to remind myself that the levels were simply not high enough to be detected..I am a logical person and it helped keep me calm during this insane wait. 

alittlenervous at 5dp5dt I had awful cramps and literally had to crawl up the stairs to wake the kids for school. After six cycles I have learned that you cannot read anything into most of the symptoms..no rhyme or reason sometimes! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening. Thanks for being here.



-M


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Myreie, 

Thank you for your support. You seem to know your stuff. Do you have any idea why I bled so early after a 5DT. I started bleeding at 8DPT and have just about stopped. 

Good luck for Tuesday, I'll let you know my result, good or bad <3


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hey Nadine,

You are most welcome. Are you on baby aspirin? Sometimes this can cause bleeding. If so I would consider discontinuing.  Anytime we see blood we tend to panic, but I have heard of many women that have bled for several weeks during their pregnancies and go on to have perfectly healthy babies. I have never had implantation bleeding but every cycle I keep hoping to see a lil pink when I wipe as reassurance. If we bleed we worry, if we don't bleed we worry! This 2ww really creates anxiety in perfectly rational folks, or in my case, increases anxiety, which I self diagnosed while in college..and has been confirmed by professionals lol!

I am sorry the hospital won't see you sooner! Hold on.. we can both make it till Tuesday! 

Cheers!
-M


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Evening everyone.  Nadine sending you a big hug, wishing you all the luck hun for Tuesday.  Until then you don't know for sure either way which is the hard part I know.  I am sending you so much luck for Tuesday xx

Trina, same to you.  It's not over yet and testing I am sure just to early.  I almost caved and tested today but only day 19 of my cycle and only day 5 and 6 after the inseminations so I know won't show anything up yet.  I'll be testing Tuesday I think.    Fingers crossed hun xx 

Welcome Missjane, 9 days still quite early, most pregnancy tests won't pick up till around the time period due.  Brown blood usually old blood or blood been sitting there a while.  Maybe implantation?  Doesn't sound like your period hun so keep positive.

Hiya Yorkshire, don't give up yet.  It's only been 6 days and most tests won't pick up this early.  Even Clearblue usually need to be at least a week pregnant so wait a few more days as not out yet x

MyreiE  Lol chuffed means happy, really pleased     Thank you for the comment about the cramping.  I am almost certain not worked but pain has settled down today thankfully.  Booked in with GP 6th Jan (first available appointment) before I see where I go next.    Had awful time at subfertility Friday so won't be going back as the nurse was very cold       Hope you're feeling well hun and looking after yourself xx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Myrie chuffed = pleased/happy (all the good feelings 😌). Hope ur bfp gets stronger and more reassuring as the days go by. 

Nadine really feeling for u st this time. It's such a roller coaster. So u day the bleeding has stopped? Hopefully this is s good sign. 

Welcome Yorkshire and miss Jane hope this wait goes quickly for us all. 

Trina well done for holding out today. As I've been told before we've got to think positive. 

Sparkle everyone is different. If it was me id poas for some reassurance but u are in the early zone yet. But it is possible to get a bfp at ur stage. 

Afm I'm currrntly 11dp2dt and got a bfp this morning. I tested yesterday too. No the line was darker today. It's still early and the line isn't what I'd call strong but it's there clear as day. I feel quite emotional. We were told for 13 years we'd never have kids. Then I was blessed with my beautiful miracle Girl. And now this is just unbelievable. I pray God please let it stick  

Thinking of all u wonderful brave ladies yet to test and praying for miracles for us all.


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Maxi congratulations  xx and thank you ladies just been to a Xmas party feeling alot better now xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations Maxi!!! That is great news


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies how is everyone xx afm feeling calm today for once lol going to the pantomime  today so I'm getting into Xmas is anyone testing today xxx


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Congratulations Maxi!!!  Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Morning everyone   

I am 7dpo and stupidly tested, BFN   Part of me says could just be way to early to get a positive but I've not felt right about this cycle anyway as I think I got my timing all off.  Feeling a bit teary today and for some reason super stressed so think PMS kicking in.    Gp has just diagnosed me with severe PMS/PMDD and give me antidepressants to take for the 2 weeks from ovulation till period starts but not sure I feel good about putting antidepressants in and out of my body


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank u so much ladies. Just hope it continues xxx. 

Alittlenervous it will be still too early to test yet. If I had tested at that stage I would have got a bfn. I did test 9 days past egg collection and got a bfn. Then got my positive at 12 days past xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Maxi, I knew stupidly it was to early but temp was up this morning at 98.4 so thought maybe a sign.  Silly really.  This 2ww really does have you looking at and analysing every little sign doesn't it x


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks like im out ladies BFN and what seems to be light pink spotting OTD is tomorrow but i feel my hormones have taken a dive even though im on Cyclogest. 

Very dissapointed     but trying to draw some positives from this, 1) sperm is good 2) not in peri menopause just yet, 3) I did respond to drugs bit of tweaking and maybe we can get 3-5 eggs next time 4) I get a good lining. So its over my Christmas present wasnt meant to be..

Wish all you other lovely ladies best of luck xxx


----------



## April83 (May 8, 2016)

Hi

I know I only had transfer on sat but I feel completely normal, not really know sure what I am meant to feel but got in my head I should be feeling some kind of twinge if it was doing anything so disheartened but appreciate this is day 2 ... god I thought I'd be calm lol ... clearly not!!!

Xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

April far to early don't do what I did and test at 3pt just keep busy hun xxxx sweetSonia I'm   tomorrow will be your bfp little nervous still early hun xxx afm remaining calm and keeping busy and going for a wee quick so I don't test lol 6dp 5dt today x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hugs Sweet, you're doing the right thing looking at the positives even though I know that's hard and by the sounds of things a lot of positives there.  Wishing you luck that you still get that positive xx

Thank you trina, I knew it was too early but stupid me had a spike in temp and took it as some sort of sign.  I guess you look for any don't you during the tough 2ww.      Lol I know what you mean about going for a wee quick.    I've thrown my tests up high so I can't reach them easy for the rest of this week.    

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nervous  I was going mad but now just keeping busy x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies my sleeping is still messed up how is everyone? Is anyone testing today x


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Congrats on the BFPs, that's such great news for xmas. Sorry about the BFNs - sorry for lack of personals

So I had my test yesterday morning -apparently the nurse could see a line that I couldn't (maybe something in a certain light - if I'd done it at home, I would absolutely have assumed it was a BFN!)

She said sometimes it does get stronger but I personally think that it implanted but has gone away. I've also had some brown spotting since yesterday afternoon- nothing that looks remotely like blood or my usual periods, but I'm pretty sure that af is on the way. 

There is still the tiniest of hope that it is still something (and it's just being very slow), we are going back to the clinic tomorrow, but I'm really not hopeful. 

And Trina - my sleep has been messed up for a while! I kept getting really hot in the night so that was waking me up a few nights last week, the night before my OTD I barely slept and this morning I woke up really early too, I've had to have a nap most days for the past 3 weeks or so!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi kayc - do u think ur clinic would do s blood test? It might help to clarify things. Hope ur doing ok xx.


----------



## KayC1977 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Maxi, they will do a blood test tomorrow if there hasn't been any change


----------



## Cookie33 (Nov 8, 2016)

BFN for me. Im 13dp3dt and OTD is on thurs! Dont have much hope that things will change but will test again on thurs. Feeling gutted!!


----------



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello All,

I am in the dread 2WW, had my 5 day transfer yesterday, 1 grade B blastocysts and 1 to freeze. Test date is 23rd December, so close to Christmas but we knew that when we started. I am off work until Jan so time to relax or dwell - trying to just relax and do nice things with friends, prepare for Christmas.

Waiting to hear how the final embryo did overnight this morning from the clinic.

Arghh these next two weeks are going to drag!!

Good luck everyone waiting to test, thinking positive sticky thoughts for you all.

I am sorry to those that have had bad news this month, I have been there with round 1 I know it so upsetting and hard to come to terms with.

Congrats to the bfp's this month.

x


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

So I was due to have my bloods today but they allowed me to have them yesterday. As expected the result is inconclusive. They said if I hadn't bled so much and experienced the Fading positive on the tests I would be 100% pregnant. 

My HCG is 111 which isn't low apparently? (Anyone know) They consider anything over 30 to be a pregnancy. I have to retest tomorrow afternoon to check the level again. Result on Thursday morning. 

I know my HCG will be lower as I have been using the same pee sticks each morning. And since 10dp5dt the line has started to fade dramatically. I feel this is prolonging the painful inevitable 

Sorry for the slit wrist post just feeling low 

Congratulations on all the BFP! It'll be our time one day BFN's!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Kay keeping everything crossed that it's a late one xxx cookie oh no    it will change what tests are you using 7 and we'll come to the crazy 2 weeks hedge xxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nadine 111 is good   that your bloods double blood is then pee tests and alot of woman have big bleeds and still are OK   to you and will have everything crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thinking of U Nadine.   those bloods rise xxx.


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey Trina & Maxi! 

Having to dig deep to find any glimmer of hope today. There's no real explanation for the pee sticks to become consistently lower each day. I only had one blastocyst put back too so it's not a vanishing twin! 

Damn this is hard xxxxxxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

🙋🏻 im pupo today!

Need to catch up but best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Congrats to Maxi on your BFP  

Nadine and Kayc I hope your tests bring good news  

Welcome to the 2ww madness Hedgepig and Treackecat !!

Sweetsonya and Cookie, sorry to hear your news  

OTD is tomorrow !! which will be 13dpt5dt, seems much longer then that !!


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ladies can I join

Had 2 embryos put back today - 1 blast and 1 nearly a blast (too early to grade) 

OTD is 24/12


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Big hugs Cookie        Wait till Thursday hun as you never know till then as some pregnancy tests won't pick up till period due or overdue x

Welcome Hedge, wishing you loads of luck for the bfp!  

SKC78, welcome to you too    Good luck for that Christmas Eve bfp  

Nadine don't give up hope yet.  Your HCG is a good level so try to wait till you get the other blood results Thursday.  Sending you a huge hug and praying all ok


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Welcome all the newbies  

Thank you for the positive vibes everyone!

MyreiE Any news? I know you were expecting bloods back today too. 

I have another question to ask y'all. How do I work out how many days past ovulation I bled? I had a 5dt on the 29th November. I started to bleed 8dpt. It seems most women do not bleed this soon? I'm trying to figure out my cycle and determine whether my progesterone levels were sufficient?


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

So, OTD and it's not 100% but looks like I might be pregnant...

To cut a long story short, out of 4 different brands, FRER showed the best line, 2 others a faint line and ClearBlue non-digital no 2nd line at all. I'm 13dp5dt so should be clearer by now? V confused and the clinic have advised I continue testing but are happy to treat it as a positive if I am... (they don't do bloods routinely). I might get bloods done if there's no improvement but have done a second FRER test 13 hours later now and it's similarly faint, but clear, positive. Was reluctant to post as don't think I'm ready for lots of congratulations, but would appreciate any rational thoughts for my slightly irrational brain... What a rollercoaster. As DH says, the rest of our lives will be a huge rollercoaster, it's not like OTD would be any different!

Nadine I'm not sure about bleeding I"m afraid. I've been lucky and not had any and it's my first cycle. Your HCG does look good - I've def been lurking and rooting for you. All the best for Thursday x

Torie all the best for testing tomorrow and welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey *scattykatty* tentative congrats (whispered!!!) i have tx at a non-uk clinic so i have bloods done at my gp surgery - could you get your bloods done there as hcg blood test will give you your specific hcg levels and then have another 2 days apart so you can check the doubling rate. POAS can all vary on sensitivity. will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies well come new ladies  to the mad house xx scatty I'm really roowing your tests get darker xxx nadine been thinking of you   this is your time I had bleeding at 10pt I think last time day after I got my bfp I thought that was it but wasn't   to you xx


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Im officially pupo, had 2 blastocysts transferred today. 1 grade 5bb & 1 grade 4ba which they said are top quality ones 🙊🙊  i maybe imagining it but my tummy feels heavy and i got a few what i can only describe as stingey pains on and off... im soo excited about this as we have been ttc for 16yrs... im praying for our christmas miracle. My otd is xmas eve 😨😨😨😨


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi hope good luck hun xxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Can't believe it BFP      Never thought I would see this day after all the years of trying, never thought I would get to otd date in fact, to take the test in the first place, after af arriving before otd !! I have done 4 tests (I know    ) and all positive, cb says 1-2 weeks   

I know it's early days and more stress waiting for the next test but I am so happy just to get this point.

Ladies when they say it only takes one they are not wrong, I have had 3 and 2 transferred at day 4 and day 2 stages but it was our single last Frostie that made it.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Big congratulations Torie! So pleased for you x

Unfortunately my morning retest is the faintest of lines so thinking it is indeed a CP... I was pregnant sort of??


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations torie brilliant news xxx.

Scatty sorry to hear that my first ICSI was chemical.  I hope u can try again soon. 

Afm it's OTD and I'm pleased to say it's officially a BFP 😌.  

Wishing all those yet to test lots of luck xxx.


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Am so sorry scatty. Was rootingfor you. You have done so well on the cycle board. And yes you were pregnant.    

Congrats to maxi amd tori xxxxx

Happy positivr baby bibes all

Sorry supe tired woke at 4 as u do xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies I'm sorry scatty   maxi and tori huge congratulations so happy for you great to see good news x


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sorry scattykatty to hear your result sending   

Maxi congrats on your official BFP x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear this scattykatty sending you massive  

Congratulations Torie & Maxi on your bfp

Just wondering if anyone is suffering from headaches during their 2ww my head has been throbbing since transfer yesterday


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats Maxi2!

AFM I don't believe it- we repeated the test this afternoon with the same batch as yesterday's and it's darker again (but still faint)! So we pulled out the other frer test from the box we used this morning and it's also v faint positive (within 15min of the darker one!) wt*?

Just rang the clinic and they're sticking with a positive is a positive and we should wait for our scan on 29th. Poor DH is beside himself so we said no, please give us a blood test. Because 2 tests are required we won't really know until Tue but it's better than buying another 20 hpts! 

What a rollercoaster!


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I cannot do Personals and have been MIA. The PTA has kept me busy! but Congrats to all the BFPs!!!  And hugs to the BFNs and the inconclusives?  I did have my 1st beta which was 342 so hopefully tomorrows 2nd will show the proper increase.  

Thinking of you two trina and nadine.

Welcome and good luck to all the newcomers!

I will get caught up tomorrow!

Xoxo
-M


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Great news on tests getting darker scatty can only be a good sign. Great that it getting bloods done    

Myrie sounds like a good beta. Had mine done yesterday and they were 260. It's a perfectly acceptable level for 4 weeks pregnant but I remember in my previous pregnancy it was 970 at this stage! Always something to stress about 🙁


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Congratulations on bfps ladies 😍😍😍😍😍

I am going mad here and I'm only 1dp5dt... I woke up this morning with a stitch in my left side, when I bend down it hurts more, now tonight I have started cramping and odd stabbing pains low down.and my tummy feels tight if that makes sense. I've got mega sore boobs too but I have had that for the last week or so. . my blastos were a 5bb and a 4ba which they say are really good quality & I have both of them on board..Surely my symptoms are too early for implantation?? I don't know how I'm going to survive until otd, which is Xmas eve so I'm going to leave testing until 27th 

Help??!!!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Scatty oh everything crossed for you hun.  That sounds good line getting darker surely?  Good luck for Tuesday  

Torie huge congratulations on the BFP!  That's the best news  

Afm I'm 5 days away from my period being due, the one step cheapie pregnancy tests all BFN and have period pains kicking in so I'm out I am certain


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Please can I join this thread.

I have had ET today. Had two blastocysts put back and have to go back to clinic 23rd December to see if it's positive.

Had acupuncture tonight which was lovely. Really hoping this works and hoping my beautiful little embryos are snuggling in and getting ready to implant.

Loads of luck to you all xxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mryie and maximum that's great news scatty good news line is getting darker have everything crossed for you x well come to the mad house nat x skc Yes headaches  are quite normal hun x hope I went mad first few days and tested so early and upset myself now I've calmed down and kept busy .nervous have you tried a a clear blue or Frer tests x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi ladies , 

Can I join , had et today , had 1 blastocyst put back in my otd is 28 th December 

Looking forward to hearing every ones stories , goodluck  X


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi ladies, I cannot wait to join you on this thread!  I am have FET on Tuesday and then the 2ww begins.  

Congratulations to you all on your BFP's, it's so lovely to hear when it works.  So sorry for those of you with BFN and still waiting for your little miracle.  

Theresa xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Welcome Hope, sorry no experience with that but hopefully one of the lovely ladies on here will be able to advise.  Wishing you loads of luck 

Hiya Trina, no not tried a Frer but have got one being delivered tomorrow so will try it Friday as only 3/4 days away.  My period is due Tuesday time.    I am booked in with GP in 3 weeks too as I think I may have an ovarian cyst as last 2 cycles around day 21 I have had the worst period type pains to the point I am convinced I am bleeding or being torn open all low down on the right.  Ouch!!      How are you doing Trina hun?

Welcome Natsel! Oh exciting and nerve wracking all at once.  Try and have a nice relaxed 2 weeks and huge good luck for the 28th!

theresah, good luck for Tuesday hun xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nervous I'm doing OK thanks thinking testing tomorrow as my clinc used to be 9pt but worried well come ladies xxx sorry if tmi but is anyone having shooting pains in the bum area it's quite  painful


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes trina!  I'm getting a mix of like a rock up to like someone's put a poker up lol.  I'm blaming trapped wind!  Good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test hun xx


----------



## mrscastle (May 31, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

This is my first time ever to post on a forum! I too am in my 2ww  
I had 2 perfect grade A hatching embryos transferred on day 5 which was Thurs 8th December so my test date is 22nd December. This is my 2nd ICSI, the last one was in August & my AF came exactly when it was due  
So right now I'm hoping & praying that this feeling that AF is coming again isn't the case.
I'm also wondering how is anyone else going to get their bloods tested over XMas?
I'm going to ring my GP tomorrow & see what their opening hours will be over the holidays.

Wishing everyone BFP's xxx


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Mrscastle im sorr of in the same situation as you, but this is my first cycle. I had 2 blastocysts put back 1 was a 5bb & the other a 4ba.. well ats 3am and im currently wide awake with af type cramps and pain in my back so much so it woke me up. My otd is xmas eve. I feel like af is going to show any day 😭😭😭😭😣


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies well come Mrs castle xx hope Mrs castle I had cramps and backache for about 4 days really thought after was coming still get pains now and again xx afm I'm so worn out my sleep is so messed up and full of a cold  was going to test today cos my clinc used to say test 9dp 5dt but decided not to will try and wait till Monday she says  lol I think testing those to early days has put me off x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Mrscastle, that's awesome that you got two top grade hatching embryos. On your first cycle what grade embryos did you have ? I think the af pains are normal. I'm sure that with two perfect blasts it will work for you. Stay positive, easier said than done !!!!

Trina123, well done you for waiting. I really don't think I could be as patient as you !!!! Keep us posted. Hoping you get your bfp.

Hope, I was awake at 3am too. My sleep is awful. You are one day ahead of me !!!! I'm getting cramping and back pain but hoping this is a combination of the procedure yesterday and the cyclogest pessaries. This waiting to test is going to be agony.

AFM, I was googling all night about the grading of embryos!!!! I got a 3AB and a 4BC I think, still waiting for the report, the embryologist said they were the best two but they were intermediate!!!! It's got me panicking now that they are not good enough to implant as other ladies on here have got much better grades of embryos. I know I'm sending myself crazy but so want this to work.

Positive vibes and good luck to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Morning ladies! 

Welcome MrsCastle. Well done for holding out on testing Trina!

I hope you guys don't mind me lurking a little longer - I'm seeing my 2ww as a 3ww now rather than joining the next stage board yet!

Nat My clinic grades blasts A-D and they'll only freeze A&B, sometimes C. Reasons for a lower grade can depend on amount of expansion, inner or outer cell mass issues. My grades were C,D,D so I think yours are better. My C had uneven outer cells to get that grade and my D hadn't expanded as much but might've been just a bit slow. They wouldn't put back or freeze the other D  Anyway, one thing I think we can determine is that at least one implanted of mine so I wouldn't give up hope! And my clinic reckoned I still had/have a 40% chance x


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Nat1981 is your otd xmas day? As mine is xmas eve..🙏🙏🙏🙏  this is going to be the longest 2 wks ever.  If you had hatching blastos then they can implant from day 1 so praying its that xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ladies I tested on day 3 I was going nuts had cramps and backache like after was coming just like your saying scatty hope this next week goes quick for you is anyone testing today xx


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi all 

Just to keep you updated my HCG levels dropped from 111 to 38 in 48 hours. It's a chemical pregnancy sadly. 

I hope all you newbies get your BFPs and all the ladies in the 2WW testing soon, also get your BFPs. 

Take care <3


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear Nadine


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry nadine    xxxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

So sorry Nadine


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear this Nadine  

Nat1981 - I had a 3cc blast transferred and one that couldn't even be graded yet so I too was googling like mad for success rates and hey there were a few ladies that had a positive result so now staying off google and trying to keep positive 

HopeX - my OTD is Xmas eve so testing buddies


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear Nadine


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

So sorry   nadine


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

So so sorry to hear that nadine ☹️💕


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Skc78 really trying to stay positive and trying to stay away from google !!!! How are you doing?

Trina, this 2ww seems to be driving most of us mad !!!! Feels like it's dragging already 😬 Well don't on not testing anymore. I'm so hoping I'm strong enough to not test early !!!

Hope, my clinic said to have a blood test on the 23rd December which is 9dp5dt and by doing a shop pregnancy test should also show up if it's a positive. Going to see GP today to ask about Blood test.

AFM I'm having really bad cramping period type pain today. So hoping this isn't af. Also have been feeling so so sick. Also clinic phoned to say that my last blast that they were keeping for 24hours has hatched but poor quality grade D so they have said not to freeze. A bit disappointed that I haven't got any to freeze but at least I have two blasts on board.

Good luck to all ladies xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Am so sorry to hear that nadine big hug and take care of urself


Hello to those just joined and best of baby luck!!!!
Scatty! That sounds v positive and hopefully thr pg will be confirmed next week
Afm- not much to report although today ive felt sick and am burping all the time! I did have lower back twinges but i didnt know if that is the pio shots? Is anyone else on these? Ive usually been on the pessaries but ive switched this cycle to the bum jabs 

I had a b grade blast put back on tuesday- clinic otd is boxing day. My sisters birthday!
I belive in magic this christmas- our magic its our times! Given what we have been through the clinic were v pleased!! And so were we  😁

My thoughts on grades well ive seen many girls on instagram with grade a hatching blastos perfect linings and 

And it not work for them and ive seen low grade day three embies produce twins...

Much love


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi ladies, so test day was today.  Did the poas this morning and looked negative, but after scrutinising it i convinced myself there was the faintest of faint second line. Got DH to look at it and he couldn't see anything until I pointed out the slightest of change in colour. So I've been checking the stick periodically all throughout the day (don't know if you are meant to) and holding it up to different lights and there is a very faint but v thin second blue line. I'm not convinced it is a positive, in fact I'm still expecting a bfn when I test again(but have the tiniest bit of hope and loads of wanting it to be positive-so not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me)  - I'm not sure meant to read the results after 10 mins especially as it has been getting a clearer line throughout the day but v v thin and still very v faint, but I also have a bleed earlier this week. So I'm going to do a different test tomorrow am and see if that sheds any light. Has anyone else had something similar? Thanks  xx

Sending big hugs to those who have been unsuccessful this cycle, it is so tough, look after yourselves xx

Congrats to those with a bfp, brilliant news xx

And best of luck for all those in the dreaded 2ww, keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Sparkle, on my OTD 2 days ago I had one neg test (clear blue) one faint but clear positive and 2 v faint positives with 4 diff brands. Have had varying shades since. Decided yesterday eve to get my bloods tested as my clinic would treat it as a positive until my first scan otherwise and I can't wait that long (as I'm 15dp5dt I know my levels should be higher). The best brand as in clearest for me was first response early response. Can you get hold of any of them? 
Thinking of you x


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks scattykatty, I picked up a clear blue non-digitwl today as only one available. Will have to have a look around tomorrow, depending on what it shows in the morning and a conversation with clinic. I am 14dp2dt today. Always had bloods done before at old clinic so been very definitive. It is surprising how much variation there is between brands. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that your blood tests show positive xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I had my transfer yesterday , this afternoon I've had  a terrible headache , don't want to take tablets though 

Does anyone else suffer with bad heads ?


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies how is everyone just came back from church sparkle as scatty said try a Frer test as pick up before other tests Friday otd Monday  been keeping busy but dragging x


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Natsel - have you tried 4head?  I think it should be fine as it's only a stick you rub on your forehead but it's been good at relieving headaches for me and my oh and he suffers migraines xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies anyone else having sleep issues  and I'm full of a cold anyone testing today xxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning ladies

Natsel, you can buy those cooling strips for headaches. By DR has said though that paracetamol is fine to take.

Sparkle, when are u testing ?? Good luck x

Scattykatty, fingers crossed for your blood results. Keep us posted. X

AFM, the pain got worse yesterday so called the clinic. The said said I have probably pulled a muscle as I was on the table a long time in a weird position. Then at 8pm last night I got a bit of brown spotting that turned into a very small amount of pinky discharge, sorry for TMi !!!! I panicked and cried to hubby saying it's not worked. When I went to the toilet at 2.30am this morning there was still a bit there but nothing now. Keep going to the loo to check. Has anyone else has this after ET or heard of anyone having this. Really worried and scared it's not worked.

Hi Trina, I'm the same full of cold and cough for a week now. It's seriously getting me down now. Good luck to anyone testing today.

Nat x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey nat I had brown bleeding it's classed as old blood call the clinc  if worried hun x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*natsel* i suffer with awful migraines and am not allowed to take my usual medication during tx. ive been told paracetamol is ok though but they dont touch my migraines. an ice pack on the back of the neck/forehead helps. and drink lots of water - typical cause of headaches is de-hydration.
xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks lady's , I caved in and took two paracetamol this morning , I've upped my intake of liquids so hope that helps . Xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Morning guys

Trina sorry about ur cold! Could be a sign  

Nat! Omg i also had brown spot last night was also in a major panic- i stupidly went to the loo and didnt turn the light on but could see from the security light so being gross (tmi) i saved the tissue and am its defo brown not much though. I had had a funny tummy all afternoon.
Whatever it was has gone now.was wondering if it was a number two but its not.
I then woke at 3.30 with a funny tummy till about 5.30! Brilliant! 
I hope ur pain clears poor love xx
Brown is old so am trying to forget about it xxx


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Morning ladies, so tested again this morning with clear blue non-digitel and again a v v v faint second line. Phoned clinic, they have advised keep going with gels and retest on Monday.  It could be that there was something there but not anymore or it could be that as I was a d2t it is still very early days and the bleed I had could be one of them not making it or something else.  So basically no answers yet and still in limbo land xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sparkle can yiu ring your gp who can get you into epu at the  hospital they will do bloods xx treacle they are good signs brown bleed and dodgy tummy xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Sparkle-trinas plan seams a good one or even ur gp could do the bloods. For those tests the results come back v quick.thinking of u xx

Hope so trina! Thank you    Im miles of test date

Xxx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Thinking of you Sparkle x

I asked my clinic to do bloods (£40) and it's not good news. My first beta (15dp5dt) is 42. This fits getting a negative on clearblue (which I think needs 50) but positives on the more sensitive. The nurse said she'll speak to the doctor at lunch to see what to do next but most likely they'll ask me to redo bloods (this can only be done on Monday now) to rule out an ectopic. Really hoping it clears things up so I can stop cyclogest and have my bleed before Christmas. Don't fancy spending Christmas worrying I'll bleed out  one thing I am glad is that we've gone for bloods as the clinic would've let us spend Christmas thinking everything was ok until our scan on 29th...


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello Ladies

Can I join? Now 2dp5dt 2 blasts 4bb and 3bb.  I test on Christmas Day!

Other than this and the boob pain and slight nausea, and vivid dreams no other symptoms.

I feel a bit emotional at the moment as we have just been told are other blasts were not good enough to freeze. I am trying to stay positive but this happened in our last cycle which was unsuccessful. However, it only takes one and the Consultant was very positive.

Congrats to all those with BFP.

So Sorry to those with BFN xx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*scattykatty* my clinic would say 42 is an ok starting number. my clinic always ask for a second hcg blood 2 days after 1st to check the number is increasing at the correct rate. so fingers crossed your second bloods will show a nice increase in number.  

*trina123* ive had the sniffles on several of my cycles and apparently it is quite common.

AFM - today is 8dp5dt - was convinced this morning pre 7am that this cycle hadn't worked but at 9:30 i had a wave of intense nausea which is still here so i caved and tested at 10am so not first pee of the day and got a clear second line that appeared almost immediately. the second line is about half the strength of the control line. shown other people and they can clearly see the line. last pregnyl was 100hours before the test. OTD isnt until monday so am being very cautious - unfortunately this being our 7th attempt i know too well what can happen!!

good luck to anyone testing today
x


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Really pleased for you bk, lots of positive vibes that this is your time!

Unfortunately I am 5 weeks today so a hcg of 42 at 15dp5dt is not good esp as I was showing up on sticks 2 days before so it hasn't doubled in time.


----------



## mrscastle (May 31, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

Nat to answer your question back in August we had 2 grade B 1-2's put in which werent successful.
My due date for AF is tomorrow & today I see a small bit of brown spotting but this is usual for me when AF is due so I'm panicing now that this one has also failed    
My test date isn't til next Thursdsay the 23rd so I'm really hoping that it's not going to be a repeat of the last time.
From the day of my ET I've had a cold and on Tuesday I got not one or two but 6 cold-sores   
I didn't get any cold symptoms the last time so I took it as a good thing this time round.
The only thing thats' giving me hope is that i'm getting some strange darting pains around like my pelvic bone area which isn't something I've ever felt before but maybe thats the hormone meds and I had a pulling feeling inside for several days that made me take a shorter step when I was out walking my dog  
Is anyone else testing on the same day as me?


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mrs castle could be in plant bleed x I'm testing Monday x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Mrscastle, maybe its implantation bleed !! Try not to panic. I'm testing the 23rd too !!!!! You have very good quality blasts on board.keep positive. Also how do u work out when your AF is due whilst doing IVF ??

Scattykatty, so sorry it's not good news. The only real way of knowing is by doing a repeat blood test in 48hours and if that doubles you will know that it's an ongoing pregnancy.

Bk, huge congrats on your bfp

Happywifey, hello, congrats on being pupo !! I felt the same as you as I didn't have any to freeze but try to be positive and think that at least you have two beautiful embryos on board.

Treaclecat, you make me laugh 😀 Saying about your spotting too and not turning the light on and thinking could it be poo !!!! You sound just as crazy as me. Sorry to hear you had a bad tummy but glad it's resolved now.

AFM, I phoned the clinic this morning and spoke to the nurse who spoke to the DR about my small amount of pinky discharge. He said its normal and he is not bothered. He thinks it's down to ET as it wasn't the easier of procedures as my cervix is a nightmare to find. To be fair I haven't had anymore pinkish discharge since 2.30am this morning so hoping it doesn't come back. The cramping sharp pains have eased, although still there. It hurts in my tummy when I cough but they seem to think I have pulled a muscle. What with all of this and the bloody flu I'm feeling down as it's lasting so long. Just want to feel better and worried that being this ill won't help the embryos implant. I feel like I'm going mad and it's only been two days. It's all I think about ☹️. Anyone got any tips for staying sane and staying positive.

Big hugs to all you lovely ladies 

Nat xxx


----------



## mrscastle (May 31, 2016)

I use the fertility friends app on my phone which is great, it works out when your af is due & ovulation. I've been using it now for over 3 years since we started ttc really so that's how I can tell but tbh it'd be better if I didn't know this time around lol.
I'm so glad you're testing on the same date as me Nat. 
It's so good to be able to share how I feel during this 2ww with girls who are going through the same thing cos I don't think anyone else would understand just how awful this part of it is and being able to chat about what twinges & feelings & cramps you get is great


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mrscastle, I use an app too to track my period. I have quite a short cycle around 25/26 days but November was a weird month as I had two periods !!! Anyway I should be due AF today or tomorrow by my app.

This forum is great for support and us ladies are in the same boat, going through the same thoughts, feelings and emotions. It's good we are testing on the same day. How many days will u be post ET will you be on the 23rd? I will be 9dp5dt. Feel like it's already dragging and agree this really is the worst bit of treatment, up til now we know so much via scans and blood tests and embryologists and then bam, ET and off you go your on your own. I keep wondering what's going on in my womb. Have the embryos hatched are they implanting. It's difficult talking to family as they really don't understand how we feel and what it's like going through treatment. I also keep thinking what we will do if it doesn't work, which I know I need to stop doing as it's not being positive😞Sorry for babbling on. Thanks for listening ladies.

Hope to offer lots of support to you all.

Nat xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies nat this site is great helped me loads ladies I want to 18th as that was the date 2 years I got my bfp otd is 19th will that be OK x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Trina, the 18th will be fine I would say. It's only one day early and it would be lovely to get your BFP on the 18th like your previous bfp....it's a sign 😊. Really hope u get your bfp x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies thank you nat   for you two xxx and all the ladies on here get that extra special Xmas gift x afm not well at all that is so sore and painful fully of a cold feel sick and keep getting this awful taste in my mouth x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Trina feeling sick and funny taste in the mouth are all positive signs that it's a bfp !!!!!!

When are you testing ??

Good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

morning all - hope we are all keeping sane during this madness that is the 2ww.

*Trina123* my OTD is also the 19th but i tested yesterday and this morning on FRER's. ill have bloods done on monday but wont get results until tuesday afternoon.

AFM - today is 9dp5dt and at 5am did another FRER and got another definate 2nd line so again cautiously optimistic - the 2nd lines have never been this dark before for me on previous cycles when POAS. my first BFP (ended in m/c) in march 2014 i didnt even get a +ve POAS. taken pictures of both tests and will test again tomorrow and monday and take pictures so i can compare if getting darker or not.

xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bk, that's awesome news. When did you do your first test that showed a bfp? What grade embryos did u have put back?

I'm slowly going insane with this 2ww and I'm only 3dp5dt !!!!

Nat x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*nat1981*
hey nat

first FRER was yesterday at 10am on 8dp5dt 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15562#top_display_media
second FRER was at 5am today 9dp5dt 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pid=15554#top_display_media

i had 2 x hatching blasts put back.

i've found this 2ww the longest - ive got blood test booked for monday morning but dont get results until tuesday so 4 more days until i actually get confirmation from a hcg blood test that this has worked. my clinic will only confirm a pregnancy on the blood results!!

good luck for your 2ww and hope it doesnt drag on too much.

bec x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi bk, what grade were your two hatching blasts? 

Thanks for the links. My clinic wants a blood test too but gonna be so difficult over Xmas !!!

Have everything crossed for you that the pregnancy can be confirmed via blood test. Keep us all posted xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Bk yeycongratulations!!!!

Trina-sorry ur feeling pAnts? Is it like a salty taste? I had a horrible salty taste yesterday with stomach burning.

All a bit quiet today trying to stay positive xxxx

Good luck and baby wishes xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies bk congratulations  hun xxxx nat hope they good signs   xxx treacle it was just not nice making me feel worse xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Hiya everyone, how are you all doing?

Me? I did a First Response this afternoon and I am unsure of the results? A line? Evaporation line? This photo take around 7 minutes after I did the dip. I am approx 11dpo

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/872/v3CMUk.jpg

This pic after about 10 mins as trying to get better light lol. I saw it in under 5 mins?

http://imageshack.com/a/img922/9167/5gTJ5d.jpg

/links


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi alittlenrvous, that looks like a faint positive to me. Congrats nat x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks nat, I am so unsure as on cycle day 25 so was expecting it to be darker on a FR test.  Been trying not to get my hopes up especially as I suffer from low progesterone and my period not due till Tuesday/Wednesday

How are you feeling today?  I hope feeling better.  Not been on for a couple of days so not up to date yet on posts.  Hope you're feeling ok x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi alittlenervous that isn't an evaporation line as it is pink. definitely a faint positive 🙂  I think you should do another frer with first morning urine to confirm    . Good lock xx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Maxi!  Looking online I panicked a little as so many dark at 11dpo so I do worry maybe it's positive but not good one if that makes sense.  Sorry just a wreck right now as first ever PT done lol and I know I have progesterone issues.  Going in town tomorrow to buy some more FR and hope the line still there or darker.  Eeeekkkk,    Thank you


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Looks like a positive to
Me!!

Congrats xxx


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Alittlenervous that is a defo very faint pink line xx congrats


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow nervous Deffo  a pink line do a test again in morning xxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi alittlenervous, I agree with the other ladies and test again with first wee of the morning. Fingers crossed the line will be darker for you.

AFM, I have had period pains all afternoon, feel emotional, have cried a few times, been short tempered and have the beginnings of a spot on my chin !!!! All symptoms of AF coming. Feeling really low and as of it's not worked. So sorry for the moaning, depressive post. Wish I could be more positive like I was on ET. Anyone else had these symptoms? It's all I think about is the result and wish I could just stop thinking about it. Hubby is being so good and very supportive and keeps saying it will work. Why can't I believe him 😢😢😢😢 wish I was more positive and stronger like u ladies.

Nat x


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

*alittlenervous* definately a faint second line - repeat tomorrow and can you get bloods done? congrats xx

*nat1981* my clinic have never given me a grade of embryos - they just say "beautiful squishy top notch little hatching blasts"!!!!
i had period pains about 4/5 days ago and have been short tempered since ET. i think this whole process makes us have feelings of high but also really low feelings. please try and be positive - when is OTD?

x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone   No tests left so need a trip to Boots to get some more I think and will test Monday morning.  Going to be the longest weekend ever lol

Nat I have been super hormonal all week convinced I have pms.  Been a right moody cow, niggles of period pains all week even though not due till Tuesday/Wednesday.    Doesn't mean you're not pregnant hun.  I know how hard it is this 2 week wait, it's driving me mad.  Sending you a big hug and crossing everything for that BFP 

Bk2013 every good luck to you as well


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks ladies

I really should know better. I have done a cycle of IVF before. 

Bk, my otd is 23rd Dec, really hoping I hold out until then 😬.

I'm really trying to be positive and hearing your experiences is helping.

Thanks again for the support 

Nat x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nat I think we all are having period cramps that's what got to me thinking and feeling like af is coming I think the first few days are the worse x nervous good plan have everything crossed for you   x afm testing tomorrow  as this was my test day 2 years ago otd is Monday xxxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good luck for testing today trina123, will be thinking of you. 🙏🏻 You get a bfp. Keep us posted xxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies I got a bfp xxxx  I'm shocked but test only days 2 3 weeks is that ok nat thank you and good luck anyone testing today will stick around to se you ladies at yours xxxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Omg Trina !!!! Huge congrats on your bfp. Bet you are so excited. Well done you.xxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks nat more nervous now no boob symptoms and pain in my pelvic area also test says 2 to 3 weeks  x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Trina did u have a 3 or 5 day transfer ? 

Nat x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

5 day two put back one was hatching xxx


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Congrats on all the bfps x

Keeping fingers crossed for all those in 2ww x

Afm, did a frer and another cheap poas today and as expected bfn. Not been  able to get bloods done but no point. Thanks for all the support, maybe we will be 7th time lucky as one more cycle left then that is us i think.

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Trina, the clear blue digital only go up to 3 weeks so maybe retest in a couple of days. I'm sure all
Is fine, but understand your worry. Those tests are not 100 per cent accurate. Wow 2 blasts !!! Could be twins !!!!! Phone your clinic Monday and see what they say. I'm sure they will just want to book you in for a scan.

Sparkle sorry it's a bfn but st least it was a very early chemical pregnancy. Really hope you get your bfp in 2017. I hope you manage to have a lovely Xmas.

Nat x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Aww ladies I need some reasurrence. 

Wednesday I had my transfer so I'm 4dp5dt , I've had a headache which comes and goes since the day after the transfer , today I gave af like cramps and a back ache , I feel like I do a few days before my af turns up .

My last failed cycle I bled at 7dp5dt I already feel disheartened , feeling like this . 

I'm not due to test till the 28th of Dec . I'm not buying a test this time until the day before my otd , if I get that far .


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations to all those ladies with bfps  Really please for you all

So sorry Sparkle2016, I hope 2017 will be your year 

How are all you other ladies doing in your 2ww?

Natsel - you've pretty much described exactly how I'm feeling, the headaches won't let up. I'm 5dp5dt and last cycle bled day before OTD. Really hoping this is all of ours year

Nat1981 - I know what you mean about the positive thinking trying so hard to believe it's worked but then when you get the af symptoms it's like a balloon deflating but need to pick ourselves up

AFM - feels like AF is coming, getting cramps and really bad headaches. Went to 2 Xmas parties this weekend not much fun being the designated driver but hey you've got to go with it and had a really good boogie fri night which took my mind of things for a short while


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi natsel, I had my transfer on Wednesday too. I have a headache too and AF symptoms but from what the other ladies are saying and from what I have googled !!!! This is normal. Know the feeling though of worrying that AF is going to turn up. This 2ww is the hardest. Good idea to wait until OTD. I'm the same and havent bought any tests yet.

Skc78, again from what the other ladies have said and googling af symptoms can be normal !! You are a day ahead of me so do you test Xmas eve? Nice to get out and try and enjoy yourself even if u are the designated driver.

I'm hoping that these symptoms for us all are a good sign and not af coming. Nice to have both you ladies that are about the same stage as me so we can support eachother.

Nat xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Congratulations trina!! I knee u were and yes i think 2-3 is totally fine at this stage

So sorry sparkle take good care of urself

Best if luck everyone still going! Positive vibes!! Xx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks ladies wish we could fast forward this 2ww. It's a shame we can't have different pregnancy symptoms to af  symptoms!


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Many congrats Trina. I had a feeling u were xxx.


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you ladies xx as for after symptoms I had that I thought af was coming to xx sparkle so sorry for you bfn   xxxxx


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Yayy trina!!! Congrats!  2-3 weeks on a digital means 4-5 weeks pregnant. It also means your hcg should be a good number. My second beta on Thursday was 832 and I tested 2-3 weeks on digital this morning!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks hun I'm going to see if my gp will do bloods x


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

i forgot to add am sure that you had 2w onto the cb's with ivf

someone told me that- ive either read it here or it was the clinic xx

boring feeling in my hip? so nervous xx


----------



## MyreiE (May 5, 2014)

Yes trina bloods are the best way to get reassurance. Do baseline beta then another 48 hrs later. Its the doubling time that matters. Mine is apparently 37 hours which is supposed to be good according to betabase.info. Thanks to whomever originally posted that site.


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Treaclecat, sorry to hear about your hip. When are u testing ?? Is that why you are nervous??

Nat x


----------



## mrscastle (May 31, 2016)

Congrats Trina I had a feeling that you were gonna get a BFP
Sorry to those who haven't got their XMas BFP yet and I think that I fit in this category too  
I haven't posted in a few days cos I've been so down about it.
On Friday I started with a brown discharge and by yesterday morning (Sat) it turned from pink to red so I am now in full AF although it is lighter than usual but I'd say this is cos of the meds.
I tested with first pee this morning with Clear Blue non-digital & it was BFN as expected. Then I didn't want to continue with inserting the progesterone cos now it's just unpleasant   But I thought better & said hey I'll keep going until my test date so have 5 whole more days to wait & I'll book a blood test for as near the 23rd as my GP can take me.
It's like the exact same as my last ET repeating itself but this time round we have one frozen emby left. 
We are on waiting list for NHS ICSI and have now had 2 rounds privately & used up all our savings so gonna wait for NHS if the FET isnt successful.
I've done some reading about Natural Killer Cells being a cause of non-implantation & I plan to get tested for this in the early new year cos it's really like my body just said "No" this time again, what with getting a cold & then 6 cold-sores too, like my body went into over-drive to make sure it didn't happen for us.
Sorry for the down in the dumps post but I do know that ye'll understand


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mrs castle I'm sorry hun and rant away that's what we are here for xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Trina congratulations!!!!!  That's the best news   Been waiting to hear your bfp news, I had a good feeling 

Mrscastle so sorry hun.  Sending you huge huge hugs  

Afm after my elation yesterday I am now thinking it's a fault positive as I have a suspected cyst and waiting to see GP 6th Jan and have read common to cause false positives.  Feeling gutted now I must admit.  Got a positive opk today and a very faint 2nd line on the one step test too when previously all negative.  Same day I had the worst period type pains low down like something was bursting.  Same as last month and why I suspect a cyst


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh no nervous I'm so sorry was rooting for    xxx


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks trina.  No period yet and pains eased but still suspect it's a cyst and googling they can give false positives.  I'm hoping I'm wrong but I guess Tuesday if period shows I will know


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mrscastle, I'm so so sorry that you have got a bfn. I really thought you would get a bfp as you had really good quality blasts put back. Definitely worth asking about implantation and immune issues, especially with fab blasts like that. Thinking of you. Take care of yourself.

Alittlenervous, did u get a negative pregnancy test before your positive? I'm sure all is fine. It's very rare to get a false positive it's more common to get a false negative.

Nat x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Mrscastle, just a thought but don't give up. A lot of women experience bleeding and still get a bfp. Agree keep going with the pessaries and speak to your clinic tomorrow. They may suggest upping your dose. Don't give up yet. Good you have a Frosties too. Big hugs x


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I had a 2 frozen embies transferred on Monday and test date is 23rd dec. I have been fine all week but today feel like its all i can think about and just have this gut feeling it hasn't worked, think its because its our last go. All i can think about is i have always been constipated with the pessaries before and now i am not (tmi i know sorry) so because of this i am worried they are not working, stupid i know, its just my acupunturist had said its a good think to be constipated during the wait as keeps your body temp up for the embed, so now can't stop thinking of this


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finky I didn't having toliet issuses this time but did last time I think every cycle is different  I know it's so hard but try and keep busy and positive   to you xxxxx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Thanx trina, that has put my mine at rest a little. Was staying away from forum as i always become obessed but glad u have posted now. You would think i would be ok with 2ww with it being my 5th time but no its still horrid


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

I  no I'm so stressed having really bad pelvic pain so Imuch freaking out here xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi guys!!

Monday joys at least not at work although sometimes wish had the disraction

Mrscastle am so sorry to hear that but being positive some women do bleed lightly and still get bfp so still thinking of u gor 23rd

Alittlenetvous-can u not see u gp earlier ? Fingers crossed for u xx
Trina- growing pain? Hope it eases. Am so pleased u saying every cycle different as this 2ww feels so different my whole cycle has and i hope finally its for that healthy baby   

Finky- i know what u mean about avoiding the boards but i think it helps 😊
Constipation keeps u warm? Wtf?really?! I know its hard but try focus on the blessing u dont have it! Best of luck!


Nat/- hope ur doing ok . Otd  is boxing day for me and im not keen on early testing. Hip pain has gone just had really bad trumps (tmi) last few nights and then like a brief electric pain above pubic bone after a bout of trumps. Tummy felt slightly stingy in the night sort of low down -sort of cramps sort of not, so im not sure what was going on. Its gone now.I also woke in pain(tmi) after a sexy dream ☺! Anyway ive got accupuncture later which i hope will help chill me

This is my third 2ww i should no better!

Baby vibes

Hope everyone had a lovely day xxxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Morning ladies treacle those symptoms sound good   nat nervous finky how are you all xx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Arrgh trina am trying not to symptom spot
Just feels so different this time.  Xx


----------



## April83 (May 8, 2016)

Got my BFP this morning 

Still in shock!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi have been lurking and reading on this thread for the last couple of days but wanted to say that I got a BFP on two tests this morning even though OTD isnt till saturday . we are cautiously excited as had about 5 early losses and have been in the IVF world for nearly 10 years but hoping on our 10th year of marriage, we will get our babies

love to u all 

tm3 x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Lots going on here and lots of fab news !!!!

Congrats tiredmum3, what day transfer did u have?? And how many? Good luck for your scan.

April, huge congrats to you too. U must be over the moon 😊

Finky, welcome 👋🏻X

Treaclecat, I have had similar symptoms as you, except the set dream but 😆😆😆. Keeping everything crossed for you.

AFM, still getting cramping, although a lot milder now. But today I'm feeling dizzy and light headed and go from feeling sicky to hungry. Popped to the chemist and bought pregnancy tests. All I have to do now is stay strong and not test early.....yeah right, who am I kidding !!!!

Nat x


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

My period started today so it was false positives I had all weekend.  I am gutted as for a weekend I thought I was having a baby and now I know it's over I don't know what to do with myself 

Congrats to everyone else with those BFP, so pleased for you all


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Trina, i am better today thank you. Posting on here realky made me calm down and become less like a crazy person haha. 
Treacle i know, apparently thats what he said, i was so constipated last cycle and it didnt work so obviously doesnt matter. 

Congrats on the BFP and sorry to hrar about the bfn xxxxx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
I had 2 frozen blasts transfered a week ago today so am still in shock that i have had such an early positive.
Hoping they or it are strong little mites and stay around


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

So sorry alittlenervous. I was hoping you were wrong about the cysts. Really wish u all the strength to try again soon


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry nervous   to the ladies with bfp congratulations xx finky nat treacle  not long to go now xxx


----------



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello

Hope it's not too late to join. I'm in that awkward timing of a bit too late for Nov/Dec board but a bit too early for Dec/Jan board. Had a 5 day blasto transferred on Saturday. Very lucky to have a few Frosties as well. We did time lapse and got the coolest pic of our embryo. I promise I'm not looking at it constantly 
Wondering if anyone else has found themselves a bit short of breath after ET? No other OHSS symptoms so I doubt it's that but thought I'd ask. It's when I do the littlest of exertion and also getting a full breath doesn't always happen. Assuming it's the progesterone. 

Lovely to see BFP for some ladies and sorry to hear of any bfn. I wish we could all be celebrating bfp together 
Xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

so sorry alittlenervous about your BFN. could the bleeding be due to anything else other than a BFN


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

So sorry alittlenervous nervous about your bfn. Sending you lots of love ❤ 

Hi Devon. When is your otd? How exciting to have a photo of your embryo, that would be awesome. I would be constantly looking at it.



Good luck to all the other ladies.

Nat x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

So sorry alittlenervous  

Congratulations on your bfps April83 & tiredmum3 

Welcome Finky1983 & Devon32 how cool to have a pic of your embryo  

Treaclecat - hope you enjoy your acupuncture session 

Hope everyone else is well 

5 days till OTD and I have been getting strange pains in my groin area on the right hand side today other than that felt a bit dizzy and a bit windy but still feels like AF is coming


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Evening all 

So sorry alittlenervous , it's cruel what we have to go through .

Hi Devon I have a picture of my embryo too

Congrats to the bfps 

I'm 5dp5dt l my boobs are sore and have all sorts of aches and pains going on down below and an underlying headache 

. The only difference is I'm tired in the evenings so end up having an hours kip at least. And yesterday I had a dull ache in the top of my left hip area , tonight it's in my right .

Hate the fact that your in limbo as we seem to get the same symptoms as pre af X


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm so glad I have just read your posts skc78 and natsel as I'm having most of these symptoms too.

I have had AF pains today, dizziness and headache. I keep going up
The loo to checkthat my AF hasn't turned up. This is torture 😞I really joe and pray these are good signs.

Nat xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

HELP !!!! I have just been stupid and done x2 pregnancy and they are both really faint positives. Was so excited but have been googling and worried it's the trigger shot and not a pregnancy. Anyone else tested early and got a bfp and it not be a trigger shot. I'm 6dp5dt.

Freaking out now 😫😫😫😫😫😫 

Nat x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi nat1981 in my last pregnant I was testing faint faint positives from  6dp4dt so a day earlier than you if u get it??!  It is highly unlikely to still be trigger shot. I would test again tomorrow morning to check it's got darker but am pretty sure it's a bfp 😊


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks maxi

I am thinking it's a bfp as I'm feeling yuk but I'm just so paranoid and start worrying. I have seen other women on this forum having bfp 5dp5dt and 6dp5dt. I'm going to keep testing every morning until otd which is this Friday and also have a blood test booked. 

Thank you for your help 

Nat x


----------



## mrsger (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi everyone-not posted since early days of 2ww, found it all a struggle really. Today is otd and it is bfn for me - trying to think positively about my little Frostie and hope that my FET cycle is the one for me.

Congratulations to all those with a bfp-wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. To those with a bfn, try to stay positive and enjoy your Christmas, in preparation for the next cycle - hopefully see you soon back in cycle buddies x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear that  Mrsger it's cruel what we have to go through . 

Nat , I'm 6dp5dt , I'm not feeling much apart from af symptoms , my last cycle I bled from 7dp5dt so that's always on the back of my mind . 
My otd is not until the 28th , yours is 5 days earlier than mine wonder why ? I guess all clinics are different xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi mrsger, so sorry it's a bfn. Really hope your next cycle with your snow baby is a positive one. Sending you hugs and hope you relax and enjoy Xmas.x

Natsel, all clinics are different but my clinic day to test 9 days post 5dt. I wouldn't worry about lack of symptoms it's still very early and some women have no symptoms at all and go on to have a bfp. I tested early as I was so dizzy and lightheaded yesterday and read on the thread about symptoms in the 2ww can be dizziness. Please don't worry x


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Am so sorry mrs g but its hreat u have a frostie ! Hope u can have a lovley christmas take care  

Nats-congrats!! I knew u were all ur sympma r classic pg plus a positive at that stage i think is fine  it takes ten days for the trigger to clear

Natsel- helo lovey. Keep going ur doing really well! I also have a mega long otd like u- my clinic said it wqs because that is the day 13dpt5dt that shows the most number of positives best of luck sweets

Accupuncture did thr trick thanks i slept for two hrs after!

Have a lovely day everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks nat I'm trying to stay positive . I'm testing a day early with a frer next Tuesday as I go back to work on my otd . I will be 13dp5dt then , so something would bound to show up if I am xx 

Hey treaclecat , when is your test date ?


----------



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome  

Nat if it is any help I tested out my trigger shot and the last faint line I got was 1 day after transfer. Thought it might save me any what ifs if I was lucky enough like you to get an early positive. Congratulations xxx

My OTD is 31st Dec so either a great end to a tough year or we start a fresh in the 2017 if not so great news


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi congratulations  on bfps and sorry for bfn sorry not been on I'm in hospital  with pain they have done a scan and the sac isn't the right shape so not looking good for me


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

So sorry alittlenervous & MrsGer 

Congrats tiredmum, April & Trina

Natsel, I'm the same clinic as Treacle and I only had faint positives and one negative at 13dpt5dt - I might've missed them if testing earlier. That said, it's likely my pg is not viable  

AFM - The rollercoaster continues... My now 3WW is still not conclusive. So, I had a betaHCG of 42 @15dp5dt which is consistent with miscarrying. BUT my result from yesterday (19dp5dt) is 153... So it's doubling. It's still likely not to be viable or an ectopic but there's no point doing any more bloods for now. The clinic can't take me in any earlier than 29th for a scan and it's likely with such low numbers that there wouldn't be anything/much to see. Just trying to get my GP to refer me to the EPU as I live opposite my city's hospital. Really hoping we can get a scan before Christmas in case it's ectopic (don't fancy going away for 3 days with that hanging over me)

So, with that I'm going to move on to the early preg/waiting for scan board. Hope they're not too scary there as I obv think it's likely I'll still miscarry. Strange thing was after crying all day yesterday, just before the phone rang I had a strong conviction it might be positive news...

Our mind plays such strange tricks doesn't it?

Lots of love to you all and   for you all that you don't end up as craaaazy as me


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi ladies

Devon thanks for that info. I had my trigger 13 days ago so hoping that it's out of my system and this is a very early bfp.

Scattykatty, what a rollercoaster for u. Feel so sorry for you. You must have so many mixed emotions. Hope they get you in for a scan before Xmas as you wouldn't want to be in hospital with an ectopic pregnancy. Although I have heard that they are rare. I hope you get good news from your scan. Hope you get some answers soon. Thinking of you.

Trina, sorry to hear you have been in hospital please don't be disheartened though. Just because the sac isn't the right shape st the moment doesn't mean it won't grow into a pregnancy. It's far too soon for anyone to say that the sac won't grow. Keep us posted and will be thinking of you.

AFM, spoke to the clinic and they said that my faint positive sounded positive!!!! But to have my blood test on Friday. That's fine but coz of Xmas and the bank holiday I won't get results until Wednesday!!! I'm going to test everyday and hope the second line gets stronger

Nat xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Scatty- omg am sorry your having to go through all the craziness. Were nurture positive at all? It id still positive... could they refer you epu? When i had my first missed mc a year ago yesterday the nurse from. Nurture reffered me and i got a call the next day so i could be seen before xmas. I also rang the epu daily before the mc was confirmed. Could be worth a try? The epu i went to was at queens.hope u get a scan and try to stay positive 

Trina- am so sorry to hear ur news but like nat says is it no so early to be so confident at this stage?
Nat- i meant to post this last post:

http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=11

Afm- dh is finishing work in an hr so am Meeting him to get out of the house and spend the last few days being as positive as possible  

The sex dreams continue last night featuring miles teller-what a fox &#128525; Blood boggie after a massive crying fit over some really nice words in a card from a friend i have met on this journey! Could of been the blood flow points my needle man worked on. Other than that its just the enormous boobs im sporting which seam maybeveiner today but not sure ive not been checking them.

Its absolutely gorgoeus here today hipe you can all enjoy the sun xxxx

Much baby love xxx

/links


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Ladies! 
Can I join...had my FET on Sunday...due to test next Thursday....staying extremely positive!!!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Welcome newbies!!

Treacle - you're right, it is gorgeous now. Maybe I should go for a walk. Trying to go every day as I normally run but obviously am not. Have an appointment with the GP in a couple of hours so I reckon they can handle the EPU referral now... You make me laugh with your sex dreams. I haven't had those but did sleepwalk last night. I haven't done it for ages but DH caught me before I walked in to the door. oops! (I think he sleeps with one eye open sometimes). Veiny boobs sound positive. I haven't had any of that kind of stuff. When I'm feeling positive, I tell myself mine are already huge so maybe I wouldn't notice changes as much 

x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies thank you I'm home now got to go back tomorrow  to see if bloods are doubling  yesterday there was 1100 and the scan lady it's not good to have a funny shaped scan just did a clear blue digital still saying 2 3 weeks


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry no personals as i am on my phone so hard to look back

Afm i have 3 sleeps til test date 8days today with 2x5day blasts and have been holding out. Been and bought loads of tests (cheapy ones) today and hoping to still hold off until friday. Can i ask does everyones clinic do a blood test?? My clinic doesn't and last cycle i didnt bleed and had to retest after the weekend and was still a negative and still no bleed and when i asked about a blood test they said they don't do them.


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Finky1983, well done for holding off until Friday. Hoping it's a bfp for you. You can ask your GP for a blood test. My clinic does blood tests but I didn't want to travel all the way to my clinic just for a blood test so asked my GP and they were very happy to do it. Might be worth asking your GP. Good luck for Friday.

Treaclecat, thanks for the link. You are funny with your sex dreams....wish I had some of them 😆😆😆😆 nice to get out of the house with hubby. Keep being positive. Have everything crossed for you.

Trina, your bloods are good 😊 fingers crossed they double. Stay positive Hun. Will be thinkfine my of u.xxx

Scattykatty, hope appointment with dr goes ok. I'm the same....haven't had sex in ages !!!!! Sorry for tmi but haven't felt like it and worried it's going to effect things. Silly I know. Gonna have to do something soon though for hubby 😉😉😉 let us know what the DR says, thinking of uxxx

Welcome to
The craziness baby mama 

AFM had lunch which then came straight back up ☹️ Decided to do another test as I had tested at 5am and got two pregnancy tests with very faint second lines. The test at lunchtime has reassured me as the 2nd line of the pregnancy test can up straight away and stronger. Still faint but definitely stronger. I know I'm going to get obsessed with pregnancy tests but at the moment I'm finding them reassuring until I get my bloods done. Gonna attempt dinner in a mo !!!!

Good luck to all who are testing soon.

Nat xxx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Sounds good nat , if your getting a line on a test , a lines a line  

As for me pretty much the same as the last few days , headache not so bad today but have a pain , almost like a stitch in my left  hand  side area .


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Trina

I wouldnt get hooked up on the cb digital. 2-3 weeks has a huge range of 200-2000miu so with bloods of 1100 that reads right.  Also it is so early to get a clear idea of how your sac is developing - give it another week or so - you cant even be 5 weeks? Best of luck x


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Thank you ladies I have bloods again this afternoon have a headache but no boob symptoms  beckI boo worked out I'm I'm 4wks 6 days but don't they go by period  dates the scan lady was concerned  with the sac xxx nat super happy for you natsel treacle feeling really positive for you both scatty still praying for you hun i xx my bloods are at 3 pray for me ladies xx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

So i caved this morning as woke in the night with stomach ache so tested and as i guessed it was a bfn, i keep staring at it and i am sure i can see a very faint line but think its just me looking for things. Test date is on friday, lets see if it changes. Feeling sick this morning


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Finky what tests are you using Frer are the best tests for early testing xx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

They are just cheap ones from b&m 
I normally use clear blue, but just picled these up whilst i was in there

Ok the more i look at it the more i can reallly see a faint line


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning ladies, I've been lurking in the background slowly going crazy over the 2ww.  Congratulations to all the BFP's and sorry to all the BFN's and good luck to all who still have to test (fingers crossed for you all)

I couldn't help myself this morning and tested early my otd is Friday. We had our 4th IUI on 7th Dec and my final ovitrelle injection on 12th, do u think it's still too early to get excited as we got a BFP using Clearblue digital (1-2 weeks) xxx

The 2ww doesn't get any easier no matter how many times you do it


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning ladies

Welcome here's hoping, congrats on your bfp. 

Finky, when I did my first pregnancy test yesterday at 5 am the second line was really really faint. You had to hold it up to the light at a certain angle to see it 😆😆😆😆 but it was definitely there as hubby could see it too. I then tested again at 11.30 ish and the second line was darker. I would go and buy the first response early results pregnancy tests as they are the best in detecting early pregnancy. Your symptoms sound like pregnancy.i would say retest with a better brand of pregnancy test but no matter how faint the second line is, it's there !!!! And that's all that matters. Keep us posted. Good luck.x

Trina, will be thinking of you this afternoon. Praying that your bloods come back good. Wouldn't worry about no sore boobs. Some women get them some don't. We are all different and pregnancy symptoms are different for everyone. There is a tool on this website to work out how many weeks u r. It's the date from egg collection. Wishing you lots of luck.

AFM, I did another test this morning and was a bit disappointed as the line looks a bit fainter than the one I did at 11.30 yesterday !!! I'm now panicking!!! I'm going to do another test this afternoon. Hubby said to stop panicking as I still have two lines !!! But I can't help but worry. I was really tired yesterday and sicky so hoping that's a good sign. Hubby says I need to stop testing, any advice ladies and should I be worrying.

Good luck to anyone that's testing today 

Nat xxx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Thanx nat, got my husband to check too and there is a line even if faint. When is your otd??


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Morning ladies

Finky1983 - I also caved in and did a test lest night on a cheapie test bought from the internet I was just about to chuck it away when I looked at it more closely and there was a very very faint 2nd line I did think at the time it's probably an evap line anyway tested again this morning using a cheapie test and there is definitely a second line got hubby to check as well so as the other ladies have suggested going to buy some frer tests on my way home today. My OTD IS 24/12 so I think 1 day after you 

This time 3 years ago I was told I was having an ectopic so praying this is a better outcome 

Trina hope you get good news today

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Ooh looks like a good news day!! Nat, it really messed my head repeat testing and fainter lines. We actually proved that 2 Frers taken 10 min apart were v different in strength of line so I wouldn't worry. Do your clinic do bloods?

Well I hope I can surf the good news (though it's unlikely). I have an appt with EPU at 2:30. Really scared now what they will/won't find...


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Finky, if there is a second line, it doesn't matter how faint. You are pregnant. Huge congrats. My otd is Friday 23rd Dec!!!! So it's still very early for me. I had two 5 day blasts put back. What did you have put back??

Skc78, congrats on your bfp. It's so rare to have an ectopic pregnancy !! Fingers crossed for you that it's not this time round.

Such lovely news reading all the bfp for Xmas. It's the best Xmas present ever for me. This is all I wanted for Xmas. Haven't been bothered by Xmas this year or presents.

Scattykatty, I know I'm not doing myself any favours by repeating these tests !!! And I keep googling 😬 What is wrong with me. I should know better as I'm a nurse practitioner!!!! Have read some other posts where ladies have had faint positives all the way along and the second line hasn't got stronger and still had successful pregnancies. I need to stay positive as a second line is a second line !!!!

Keeping everything crossed for you today and will be thinking of you. I really really hope they see something on the scan today. It looks like it is a day for good news so hoping you can add to that too. Good luck Hun and keep us posted xxx

Nat xxx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi ladies at work so can't post much. Lots of positive thinking. 
Well for me I'm 7dp5dt now (this time after my fresh ivf I started bleeding)  I'm still having the same sort of af symptoms but this morning. I had breakfast at 8.15 half an hour later I was dry heaving over the toilet it came from no where nothing came up bar some bile (tmi)  I know. 
Hoping that's a good sign


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Natsel, looks like a good sign 😊. Fingers crossed you get a bfp 🙏🏻Xxx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Nat1981 I had 2 5day blasts put back and was a frozen transfer, i am just nervous now as never cave and test early. Last frozen transfer i waited until old and was a flat out one line on test. Husband keeps telling me its good news at the moment and that a faint line means something as normally i get no line at all if obviously bfn. My test date is also friday 23rd.

skc78 i am also going out today to but some free ones too


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi girls

Ooh lots of super early bfps!!! Congrats everyone!Amazing what a super lucky board

Me personally cannot afford to keep buying frer my husbAnd has also vetoed it!!i think i spent close to £100 on my first cycle! I work for a company who sells them and they cost 16p in bulk!! But there is mo way i coukd order some from them !

Finky- u can also rule out the trigger shot!
Scatty- thinking of u this afternoon  

Afm well i thought i would give u A dream update lol! Was just avivid one last night/ my sister was trapped in a freezer behind a screwed panel but instead of trying to rescue her me and my other sister were fighting over the box of jelly worms and fizzy fish! V odd! Otherwise i had a nosebleed this morning and now my legs ache- no idea what thats about! Best wrap presents!!

Positive vibes xxxxxxxx  everyone is doing so well xxx


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello All 

I have been completely convinced that this cycle has failed, now 6dp 5dt with no implantation cramps ( I had them severely in a previous pregnancy). I was even considering stopping the progesterone as I was so convinced. Yesterday after injecting myself with lubion I almost passed out, started vomiting, and felt pain and cramping in my ovaries and breathless and swollen. However, I looked at the side effects of the lubion and assumed that was it but I thought I better do a Preg test. 

I had a very faint positive vertical cross but it was one of the blue ones and I scoured the internet and it said they are un reliable. I therefore bought a First response pink one today and got a second thinner but strong pink line. I feel nauseaus still. I have heard that these tests can also be unreliable though! ?! I am praying it is a true BFP. I am meant to test on Xmas day.

Congrats to those with BFP X


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

OMG...lots of lovely early bfp !!!! Such a lovely Xmas present for all of us ladies

Congrats happywifey and finky.

Treaclecat thank you for your latest instalment of weird dreams !!! Always brings some laughter to the board 😆😆😆😆.

Thinking of you Trina and scattykatty xxx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Yay more good news happywifey!

Quick update: no news! Nothing to see on the scan which was expected given my hcg (they only expect to see something at 1000). Spent 4 hrs there and have had bloods taken again. As it's a diff lab I have to repeat on Fri so 23rd will be another nervous day. Then two scans next week. They have basically said ectopic is highly unlikely so I feel happy to go visit family. One funny thing is that my ovaries are still huuuge and lots of cysts filled with blood. No wonder we still have all those twinges and pains still. Apparently it's quite normal. 

Treacle thanks for making me laugh. So you're one of three girls too? I always feel an affinity for 3 girl fams. I'm the eldest... Just spoke with one of my nieces (next generation is 4 girls too) so can't wait to see them on Saturday! Hope you all have nice plans for Christmas x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Scattykatty, have been thinking of you today. Sounds like they are doing everything right with more bloods and scans next week. It really is a long process for you so hope u can enjoy Xmas. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Infertility and IVF is such a rollercoaster and very stressful and u really are doing amazing. You sound very calm, unlike me !!!

Keep us posted. 🙏🏻 For u xxxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

I've officially started my 2ww!  We had our embryo successfully transferred yesterday and so far so good.  Our test day is New Years Eve of all days so really hoping for our first ever BFP from PGD IVF and that 2017 will be a brilliant year for us. 

I am now completely paranoid however that I'm not getting the pessaries high enough due to the leakage and struggled to get the technique right the last couple of times, arrgghh  

Plus I'm pretty sure I have a chest infection so think I may have to get a GP appointment tomorrow although in all honesty I don't think there is anything they can give me.  I'm inhaling steam on it's own and going to try rubbing vickes on me tonight before bed.  The pain in my chest is what bothers me most.  

Hope all you ladies on 2ww are doing well xxx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow congratulations  ladies happy wife it's Deffo a bfp on 2 tests nat blood tests are better ask your gp if they will do them treacle your doing so well not testing scatty   for you hun xxxx afm they called about a hour ago my bloods are now 2275 so more then doubled they didn't think they would with the scan showing wrong shape  going back in 2 weeks for a scan hope to see a baby also have a bleed inside so have to watch out for bleeding we are just taking each day as it comes xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi Trina, that's good news. Your blood results are good fingers crossed you see a baby on your next scan. It can be normal to see a little bleed around the sac so try not to worry. How many weeks are you?

My pregnancy test this afternoon had a stronger second line. I have an appointment Friday for my bloods and repeat test on Wednesday. Can't do repeat bloods 48 hours later coz of Xmas and bank holiday !!!

Nat x

Sorry forgot to say welcome Theresah and wishing you the best of luck xx


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi theresah wishing you baby dust  xx nat that's your bloods are booked so happy you got your bfp xx afm Yes I've had a bleed in my womb last time so not to worried about that there are worried about the shape of the sac and everything I've look at about is not good but will try not to stress she says lol xx


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Thats great news trina, rest up now and try not to worry.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all
Well think its safe to say that this is one lucky thread as we seem to be getting lots of lovely BFP.

Want to say rest up trina - i am sure things will come good in the end for you. will be thinking of you.

Sorry you will get to know that i am too dis organised and are more a reader than a poster so sorry I am rubbish at personals.

Well since my BFP on monday, still in limbo til OTD. Clinic has said I can call a day early on friday and then I think its a 3 ww til scan but hoping that they will scan me at 6 weeks as never got past that point.

Feeling pretty rubbish atm so taking that as a good sign.I have asked my GP to do bloods but apparently 4 previous losses are not a good clinical reason and my clinic want £50 a time for it. It seriously is just as cheap to get a early scan.

Gonna get some more CB and pray that my levels rise thru them until my scan. sorry its so late but my sleep pattern is up the spout at the moment  so expect will be on here for a few hours

love TM3 x


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

So tested again this morning at 3.30am yeah thats right i cannot sleep at the moment. Used a frer test and another faint line, i am still not comvinced  but dh has been googling and keeps saying i have accept its a bfp, ermm i am not so sure.


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Finky1983 a line is a line stay positive

I went to 3 supermarkets and a pharmacy yesterday and none of them had a frer test was sooo annoyed anyway my clinic provides tests and I had one left over from last cycle so used that this morning at 5am as I too can't sleep and seem to be waking up every day at 5 as I'm busting for a pee. I didn't think test  would show anything as it's same strength as clear blue digital but there was definitely a line 

Still feels like af is about to show and I'm still getting my usual symptoms including spots on my jaw line and my tongue has gone all weird with a scalloped edge. I had a GP appointment yesterday who said it could be thyroid problem so has sent me off for bloods BUT wouldn't test hcg level said I would need to come back after OTD. Like I'm really going to get an appointment between Xmas & New Years

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

I hope I'm not dragging others in to limbo! I guess it's the nature of the ivf beast. Sorry for lack of personals but am thinking of you all. 

Just to say my beta hcg has doubled in 52 hours but still v v low (302 for 21dp5dt).  Next bloods on Fri...


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Scattykatty, surely it's good they have doubled !!! What would they expect your levels to be at this stage?. Fingers crossed for u.

Finky a line is a line !!!!!

AFM, nothing much to report. Got blood test tomorrow for hcg levels. Does anyone know what level they should be?? Tomorrow I will be 9dp5dt. Have still been testing on hpt and they have come up positive and looking slightly stronger. Haven't had many symptoms today so now freaking out something is wrong. I really do drive myself crazy 😜 x

Hope all good with all you other lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Nat betabase.info website gives a huge range of reported levels by day post ovulation (yours would be 28po as they take EC as equal to ovulation). If you look for me almost no one ever reports levels as low as mine!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey. Ladies sorry been cleaning scatty good news they are rises xx nat the number doesn't really matter it's if it's double ing in 48 hours xxx skc greats news on bfp finky you have a bfp tried mum thank you xx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

tiredmum I completely sympathise, we too have never got past 4-5 weeks without problems all of which ended in mc.  It's bloody hard waiting isn't it.  We're on our 2ww now and people say to us that if we get pregnant it must be a foregone conclusion because it's IVF but we know it's just not so and our previous experiences make us so anxious all the time of something going wrong.  I really hope and pray for you that this one is a sticky bean  Hold on in there hun xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi theresah
I know i feel like I could cry as i just cant relax which is no good either. It's poop isn't it. I am on every drug known to man and I still cant stay pregnant. i just don't know what is wrong with me. I had 3 healthy babies in my 20`s but not now. Been on this road for the last 10 years and I have my moments when I think i cant carry on but you just do, don't you. Its like dangling a carrot in-front of a donkey.
I wish I could sleep till scan date. I want to have a blood test but its £50 a time at the clinic and my ***** of a GP wont authorize it as no clinical reason. sometimes i think your seen as a cash cow if you are private, so they wont spend the money on you but I do understand that it wont change any outcome which is even harder as I want to protect these babies but there is nothing i can do.
People take this for granted , the younger me certainly did, never imagining that a positive test wouldn't lead to a baby.

Done most of my paperwork but will return to it tomorrow I think with a fresh head.

I also asked for HCG injections from my clinic but my consultant thinks their out dated and wanted me to continue with the pessaries


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi tiredmum

Your so right, I too took it for granted when we got pregnant the first time (10 years ago) that it would be fine until we mc and then the following 4 pregnancies too.  Then we thought IVF was our answer only to do one fresh cycle and be told my husband had a balanced translocation, we were gutted.  but then we were referred for PGD and told with chromosome testing we could have embryos' genetically good put back so when we had one put back last time again we assumed it would be fine, but of course it wasn't and now we are on our third PGD cycle.  Each time along our journey I thought I would just give up all hope but then something else comes about which makes you want to carry on.  It's such a rollercoaster!

We have to work between our satellite clinic and Guys in London which has been a nightmare as they are not consistent about the meds, the regime etc and it's very stressful so I can appreciate your stress re your GP etc.

The HCG injections are they instead of the progesterone pessaries?  I'm using pessaries too as our clinic don't do the injections although the way the clexine injections are bruising my tummy I'm not sure i have enough room for any more lol.

xxxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Scattykatty, thanks for the info and the link to the website. Have the clinic given you any idea as to why your bhcg levels are so low !!! Do they have any ideas as to what could be happening. All these tests and waiting must be a nightmare for you. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tiredmum3, that's not very helpful of your DR !!!! I'm so lucky as my DR has known about our IVF and has given me a blood form for my test tomorrow. It's maybe not indicated but some IVF clinics require them. My clinic wants two sets of bloods to check that hcg levels are rising and my progesterone levels are ok. I could go to my clinic but it means more money, more travelling and more stress !!! Understand how u feel. This IVF journey is difficult all the way through. It doesn't stop even when you get a positive pregnancy test. The next worry is the scan !!!! People who have never had to deal with infertility will never understand what us ladies have to go through. Try and do something nice this evening to make u feel better. Me and hubby are having a take away and wrapping presents !!!!

Theresah, sorry that you are worrying too but totally understandable. We all just need to try and stay positive, easier said than done. When is your otd?

Trina, the next stage is a tricky one. I'm in limbo too and not ready to leave this thread either. May go over when u go !!!! I'm on countdown now until my scan too. Got to get bloods done first though. Time just seems to drag at the moment !!!! Praying your little bean is growing nicely for u.xxx

Nat xxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Our test day in New Years Eve, hoping thats a good omen!  I have been to the drs today and have an upper respiratory tract infection but refused antibiotics although she said amoxicillin is safe and google says the same.  So now I'm resting, going to get as much sleep as possible, eat lots of veg and healthy food, keep fluids up and use Vickes in the hope it will shift on it's own.  If not it will be back to the drs for antibiotics.  Not what I needed at this time but it's distracting me a little from every niggle in my tummy lol


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Positive pants girls!!your doing so well

Sarah-sounds like a good plan hope u feel better soon and the best of luck honey xxxx

Babydust everyone xxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Evening ladies,

Congratulations to those of you who have been lucky and had a BFP, as this thread is for those waiting to test please keep this thread free from pregnancy chat and symptom spotting as some ladies are still trying to get through the 2WW.
There are specific threads for those waiting for their first scan 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347892.msg4856442 any inappropriate chat will be deleted without warning.

For those still on the 2WW good luck and here's hoping for a 2017 bundle of joy!

Thanks for your understanding

Sharry xx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi girls

please don't leave the thread yet as I feel i am not ready yet to leave. we could all go over together once we have definite scan results.
Wondering whether to speak to another GP but I am fed up of fighting for everything. I now will have to fight as I want the NHS to prescribe the clexane for me.

I feel so fed up its untrue but a part of my brain is saying maybe its a good thing as could be my hormones

tm3


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

You don't need to leave as long as your are here to support others through the 2WW and not to write about and stress about waiting for your scan.

Sharry


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi 

I am sorry if I have said the wrong thing and offended anyone. it has really upset me that I have done something wrong. I thought the 2ww was just about that including symptoms etc up to OTD. I am still in my 2ww technically but hey I wont post anymore and read the posts and go it along. I have appreciated the support I have been given today as felt really down, scared and down right emotional but I don't want to offend anyone so good luck to all who test and I may see some of your ladies on the other forums if I decide to post.

TM3


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies I will see you all on the early scans as moving over xxxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Tired mum, please don't get upset. Sorry to hear you feeling down and emotional. I think a lot of us ladies have felt the same, I know I certainly have. It's awful that you have to keep fighting for things. Your dr should be more supportive. Like u I have found this thread and the ladies that have been posting on here very supportive. My OTD is tomorrow but have been getting positive pregnancy tests since Wednesday (6dp5dt) will test again tomorrow and if it's still positive then I will move into the pregnancy thread but still keep reading on here and supporting the ladies that are due to test. Why not join the pregnancy thread like me tomorrow? Quite a few of the girls from here have joined the pregnancy thread and it's nice we recognise eachother. Chin up, you are doing amazing. Big hugs 🤗 Hun x


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

See you there Trina 😊


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Well I'm 8dp5dt one day ahead of my last ivf where I started to bleed at 7dp5dt . I'm going to test on the 27 th , haven't brought any tests yet as I didn't want to tempt fate . 

As for symptoms all I seem to be having is af ones , really bad headaches mostly lots of aches and pains down below. I was dry heaving over the toilet yesterday but can't help think that was nerves because I expected to wake up bleeding.

Can't win can we , af and pregnancy symptoms should be different !


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Me too x see u there trina 123 and nat

My OTD is xmas evening but have been getting BFP since monday so we are kinda in the same boat. At least we will be starting the new school together


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Otd is tomorrow, many tests bought. Lets dee what the final outcome is. 😕


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Good luck Finky and others waiting to test - treacle is your OTD tomorrow? I know it was a couple of you. Didn't mean to keep going on about my post 2ww stuff. I really didn't feel I had a positive for a few days then people had asked to keep updating. Sorry if my attention drifted off those still waiting. It hadn't but I guess it may have come across that way. I've moved over to the waiting for early scans so will update on there n not on here from now on. But will keep a bookmark to see how y'all get on. Good luck!


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi ladies good luck for tomorrow  finky xx and sorry ladies from me to as was just updating  will see  you all soon xxx


----------



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Morning All,

It's my OTD today and I woke at 3am desperate for a wee.

Tested with three test and I think it's a BFP but I don't want to get my hopes up until I see it in words (going to get a clear blue digital when the shops open.

I've never had a positive so I am paranoid I am seeing a like and crosses! 

How do I attach pics for your guys opinion?


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning ladies

Hedgepig, congrats on your bfp. Not sure how to attach pics, sorry. If u can see a second line then it's a bfp !!!!

Good luck finky, have a feeling all will be fine 😊

Scattykatty and tiredmum see you on the other thread !

Natsel, good luck for your otd. I had a bad headache in the 2ww and pains. Sounds positive !!

AFM, it's my OTD today and I'm pleased pleased to say it's a   (Although have been getting positives since Wednesday!!!) I did a clear blue digital instead of the frer one and it said 1-2 weeks so happy with that.will be moving over to the other thread but will keep checking here too. Thank you for all your support and good luck ladies.   To all. Nat xxxx


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations to you both! Unfortunately I'm not sure how to do pictures. I think you have to create a new page and link to it through member's photos. If you search the forum I think others have asked this before. X


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Congrats to the BFP this morning.

Well i was up at 2am and 7am and did 3 tests and one was a clear blue digital and it said 1-2 weeks bfp so i guess its offical.. still in shock and i too have been getting positives since wednesday. 
Good luck to all those teating soon lots of babydust xxx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

Congrats finky xxx


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Massive congratulations Nat1981, Finky1983 & hedgepig on your


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi!

Please can I join you? 

Had a FET of a day 6 hatching blast on Wednesday so I'm 2dp6dt, this is my 5 th transfer and have had 2 bfp previously but sadly suffered mmc both times. Felt really chilled out and calm this time until I started with Norovirus last night and am now freaking out that It will all be over  OTD is New Year's Eve but I'm an early tester so no doubt will start testing in the next few days lol!


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

nuttynat1982 we are in similar positions.  We are on our 2nd FET (but 4th IVF cycle) and our test day is also New Years Eve.  I am determined at present not to test early and haven't bought any tests so I can't be tempted lol.  Like you we have suffered mc's too (5 in total). I wanted to be healthy following FET but have a chest infection so like you have been worried about how it will be effecting it all.  I hope your feeling better very soon, keep your fluids up hun.  And good luck for your test when you decide to do it xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks theresah. Hope you feel better soon also. Have they done any investigations for your m/c? We've had 3 in total, NHS investigations showed nothing wrong so paid for Chicago tests which showed we had elevated nk cells, so have had intralipids, clexane and steroids this cycle. Had some cramping  Wednesday evening and Thursday day time before this bug came on late Thursday night which I took to be a good sign, not so sure nowas may have been onset of the Lurgy Apart from that no real signs yet but would be too early anyway 😂


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Morning ladies

Today is OTD and it's still a  

Tried calling my clinic to tell them but they're now closed for Xmas!!

I'm going to move over to the other board so wishing all you ladies still waiting to test the very best of luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey ladies I am due to test on my birthday 31st!  Im now 3 days after a 1x 5 day blast grade A transferred at IVF Alicante.  4 frozen. First transfer so super nervous!  Good luck all those still testing this month 🍀 Congrats on those of you with BFP!


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats sk! 

Sally... my otd is also 31st but this is my 5th transfer! I'm also feeling very nervous and today as 3dp6dt for me 🙈


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Sally, NuttyNat1982 - Oh my goodness - that means all 3 of us all testing on 31st Dec!  Lets hope it's our turn for a BFP girls!

NuttyNat1982 - yes we had investigations after 3 mc's and was told they couldn't find a reason but were referred for normal ICSI due to low sperm count.  After that cycle failed our consultant picked up that my husband's chromosomes had not been tested and insisted they were as he was baffled it had not worked as the cycle went like clockwork.  Sure enough it was then they found my husband has a balanced translocation on two of his chromosomes which don't affect his health but when making a baby it causes mc due to abnormalities.  We were then referred to PGD.  It was the same consultant who found my thyroid and thrombophilia problems - NHS didn't pick any of it up which we were very annoyed about.  We had 2 further natural pregnancies whilst waiting for referral to PGD as it took a year so we decided to try in the knowledge it may have further mc or need to test embryo at 11-13 weeks for abnormalities but both ended in mc also. 

I am 5dp6dt and think I had some cramping during the night and today but not sure if I imagined it or was just trapped wind lol.  I've been so calm until today, but now I am reaching the point I have never passed before without bleeding and subsequent BFN.  I think it was day 5/6 I started spotting last time and I just knew it was over and it was.  If it makes you feel any better I don't feel any different either apart from maybe a stronger sense of smell but I had that before I had transfer so could just be the meds!  I have read that lots of women don't have any symptoms during 2ww. 

It's a long old journey this trying to have a baby thing isn't it.  I think we are all well overdue a BFP! xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ah fab NuttyNat and Theresah to have other ladies on same day!  I could end up with best birthday present ever or worst day ever!!  Gulp!
As we've not had transfer before hoping no surprises of other issues but who knows.  Praying my eggs were only issue! 
Hope we all see BFPs! 
Have a great Christmas ladies 🎄🎁🎉⛄


----------



## waz (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I did a beta hcg pregnancy blood test today the 24th of Dec and the result was positive. Ive been trying for four years and finally decided to go down the IUI route. My only concern is that my IUI was done on the 10th of December and was told to test after 14 days, however today was the 14th day. Is there a chance that this is a false positive as I hadn't t complete the 14th day?
Also I did my IUI abroad andI haven't informed the NHS yet as I would be removed from the IVF que. 
Could someone please advise me on what I should do next. 
Are there any medicines people take at this stage to maintain the pregnancy. Any advice will be much appreciated.
Apologies for not using abbreviations I'm a newbie at this.


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

My otd is Wednesday. But I'm testing tomorrow I will be 13dp5dt so something should show up. I've had every symptom of af so not holding out much hope. I'm going to get a frer.


----------



## Devon-32 (Oct 11, 2016)

So happy to be joining in with good news. I tested early after a few days of dizziness and headaches and it's a clear positive on both FRES and clear blue  
I'm only 9dp5dt but I tested out the trigger so confident it's a true positive. First faint line was 6dp5dt and the line has gotten stronger every day since. 
Oh so very happy and what a wonderful way to end our year. Just have to hope it sticks  
Wishing everyone else still to test lots of positivity
Xxx


----------



## Happywifey (Jan 4, 2016)

Just an update ladies  - My OTD was yesterday and is deffo BFP .  Can't quite believe it still. 

Congrats to everyone with BFP and good luck and baby dust to all those testing soon xxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations Devon32!

Natsel - I hope it's a BFP for you. 

Happywifey - I'm so sorry hun, I've been there numerous times and understand the heartache, the emotions and even the numbness of not being able to take it in.  I hope your as ok as you possibly can bee, huge hugs to you xxx

Waz -  You need to take Folic Acid daily whilst trying for a baby and up until 12th week of pregnancy, I take a pregnacare multivitamin but you can get just folic acid.  I don't think there is any such thing as a false positive so it must be a BFP for you!  Congratulations x

Afm I am not testing until 31st when my test day is due.  I have no symptoms other than being bloated and think I had some cramping a couple days ago.  I am praying that a BFP is awaiting me!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Theresah I feel same, bloated and some cramps first 2 days but nothing at all since.  Praying too that 31st my birthday is best ever!!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

That's  awesome news Happywifey and Devon, congrats!! I'm now 8dp5dt and test on thurs...we had 2 put back in...🙏🏾

Teresah and SallyT wishing you ladies all the best too...have you had any symptoms? It's so hard to tell as it's same symptoms as cycle and with all the drugs you just never know! 🤔


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Exactly the issue babymama the drugs can easily make u think things when really it's them doing it.  Bloated, bigger boobs, cramps but saying that only had them really day of transfer and first day, odd twinge here n there since but nothing major.  I just haven't a clue if it's maybe worked or not.  One minute I'm positive person next I'm like no it's failed.  Wow it's hard!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Same over here! I am feeling a bit fatigued but that's about it.  I really really need this test to be positive! Sending out good vibes to everyone waiting.  ✨✨


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Congrats to the ladies who have got bfp!!!

I am also unsure if it has worked for us this cycle. 6dp5dt today boobs are veiny and am bloated but that is it, like the others I had some cramps the first couple of days but then got norovirus and they dossapeared and haven't come back. Can't remember what symptoms I had with my bfp's but know I had sore veiny boobs at some point. not over until Saturday though x


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey ladies it's a Bfn for me. I have to phone the clinic to tell them tomorrow. I still haven't started my period. Will it take a few days to come now after I've stopped the drugs?. My first ivf I bled before test date. This time I haven't so not sure what happens now?


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi Natsel 

So sorry it's a BFN. Yes af will come a couple of days after stopping the drugs. Don't stop taking them until you have spoken to clinic. 

Afm .... I'm a naughty early tester I'm 6dp 5dt and it's BFN, know it is still 4 days until OTD but not holding much hope for it changing xxx


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Bfn for me stopped drugs two days ago and am having the heaviest period in the world ontop of my body swelling with fluid

Do sorry natsel they usually say between 3-5 days for it to come

Keep going nuttu there is still lots of time xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Nutty, Natsel and Treacle. I know it's too soon but will you ladies be doing another round? I am going to test Thurs morn first thing for now want to really enjoy the next two days...


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Morning ladies,, sorry to hear about the BFN Natsel but don't stop meds until clinic tell you how they want you to do so.  If u r on a steroid you have to come off it a bit at a time as can be dangerous to just stop it.  Treacle very sorry to hear your news too hon.  
Nuttynat thankfully I have only one test in my bathroom so I'm thinking it can only be used Sat morning otherwise if there had been more I know I'd have done same this morning.  I woke up today in a very "it hasn't worked I know it hasn't" phase that I feel very low and I would have pos even though we are too early hon.  Don't get disheartened as seriously think too early.  Just got to hang until Saturday.  This 2ww is torture! 
Really wish Natsel and Treacle you both had positive news   To you both xx


----------



## Nat1981 (Nov 10, 2016)

So sorry to hear of your bfn treaclecat and natsel. Sending you big hugs. 

Good luck with those of you yet to test.

Congrats on your bfp Devon, happywifey And skc78 

Nat xxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Happy wifey - I am sorry about my earlier post, I got confused with all the names and thought you were one of the ladies with a BFN result but reading back I realise not so congratulations and sorry about my madness!

I am so sorry for those of you with BFN's  

I'm the same as everyone else on this 2ww, massively bloated to the point I cannot stand my jeans on beyond lunchtime now and had a few niggles but otherwise nothing.  I've always bled by day 6 of the 2ww so really hoping the fact I haven't so far is a good indicator for me.  Like others I'm praying this is the best NYE ever!  I am so superstitious though, went shopping today and refused to buy any loose joggers/leggings in case I tempted fate so I'm down to 2 pairs of leggings I feel comfortable in lol.   x


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

So so sorry Treacle and Natsel. Treacle you have been so inspiring in your positivity and really helped me this cycle. Hoping you have some love around you and can begin to regroup - hope the bleeding dies down


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

I can't stand my jeans either 😂😂😂


----------



## trina123 (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry for your bfn ladies


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Thanks scatty not much positivity left fed up of it all. I know nurture will say poor eggs

Hope ur scan shows a viable pg

The bloating oh yes the lovely bloating hopefully all worthwhile xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Well I did something stupid too! I remembered I had some clearblue refills that go either my monitor but I didn't use the monitor just peed straight on it and it was a big fat BFN and I'm 6dp5dt, did it at lunch.  The urge was dreadful once I remembered I had refills laying about.  Now I'm trying to give myself he advice I was dealing out this morning, it's too early and HCG could only just be getting into the blood stream.  Praying for me and you ladies too that it will work


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Sallyt31 - I completely agree, it is definitely too early to get an accurate result, hence why they say wait til day 12 so I pray it's a false negative for you.

I am starting to drive myself mad now, thinking that whilst it's great I haven't bled like before am I going to be tricked into thinking it's a good thing when that result will be BFN again.  I'm also worried that I have no symptoms but then I'm thinking is this not the stage where most women wouldn't even know they were pregnant yet?  In which case that could well be right not to have any symptoms?  As soon as I turn the light out at night, boom my mind goes into overdrive and I cannot sleep!  I just want to fastforward to Saturday and know.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Trying to be more positive today but I think with "no symptoms" has heightened my negative response yesterday but really hoping beyond all hope I'm wrong.  How's everyone else?


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Keep going dizzy today but 7dp5dt  first response not even a peek of a line and clear blue digital that normally shows up a couple of days after first response had a BFN too.  Not holding my breath for it to change now.  Just want Saturday to hurry up so I can stop the meds .... steroids will be a couple of weeks to stop completely which is annoying but hey ho! I still have a full fresh NHS funded cycle to go plus any frozen resulting, so even with a BFN it's not over yet ......


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

oh nuttynat1982 - I hope it's just too soon to get a positive result.  What day do you test after transfer then?  Our clinic says not to test til day 12, hence why I'm hoping it's just too early for you to get BFP.

I have no symptoms either apart from bloating and a stronger sense of smell but it's hard to know what I'm imagining lol!  maybe no symptoms is normal at this stage?

I cannot wait for Saturday to arrive, trying to keep busy the next couple of days.  the only positive I can take atm is that I haven't bled and I have every time it's been a BFN before. 

We have one frozen embryo left if this does not work, praying we don't have to go to that as our last chance.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

My otd is 10dp5dt xx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh ok Nuttynat1982 - all clinics tends to vary a little. It's interesting to know.  Well good luck for Saturday, I'm praying for all 3 of us testing that we all have our BFP's


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

So am I praying hard for the 3 of us!!  
As I've said before my Spanish clinic only believe in blood tests so really not until next Tuesday due to all the holidays we have!  My OTD is technically they say 31st in their eyes but not by urine!  Lol!


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Good luck for all testing coming up!  AFM, I tested today and negative still no af....we are just so confused! Good luck again


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Babymama I'm sorry to hear of the negative result today.  Feels like we've gone on a wave of BFN and it's so unfair to everyone.  Come on embroyos stay with us!
When is/was test date? Today?  
What drugs are you on?  Progesterone will/can stop AF appearing until you come off it though.  Takes me around 4-5 days for it to appear once I've stopped it.  

I remember test date is today for you babymama maybe ring the clinic and see what they say.  I'd have a blood test to confirm if I was you.  Hugs xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Sally, thank you...we are so disappointed! I was on the estrogen tablets (3x a day) and lubion progesterone shots. I rang the clinic today and nurse said bloods will more than likely confirm the same. They suggested I stop taking everything and if my cycle does not start in a week to come in for bloods.. I've been pregnant 3 times and know those test aren't usually wrong as they are super sensitive..this was our 1st FET but 2nd IVF cycle...we conceived 3 times prior and had all 3 different reasons we miscarried. I'm just so confused as Dr said he thought 1st IVF cycle was not successful because of scar tissue in the cavity, he removed it now what?!! We have 2 embryos left but I don't see the point...it's all a gamble. 

We have definitely decided to only do 3 cycles....so I'm thinking we may delay the 3rd and final cycle for a long while...

I have literally seen everyone around me have a baby!  Some 2 times around and some don't even want their babies...I just don't get it! It's just not fair...


----------



## Torie0814 (Dec 21, 2015)

Babymama2017 - sorry to hear of your result.  This IVF is a gamble and sometimes there is no medical reason why it does not work, it is hard to pick yourself after a negative result, but you do have 2 embryos left and a third cycle, when you feel ready give them a chance, because to be honest, I got to the point where I treated our last FET as just going through the motions to finish my fertility treatment period of my life and then move on, and not in my wildest dreams think I would get a positive result  ....be kind to yourself and take the time you need xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

You are so right Torie...I just never imagined this for us, as I'm sure all of us on this thread. Who knows when I will be ready for round #3 but as I do with all of the set backs I throw myself into exercise and that's what I will do as soon as my cycle starts and ends. 

We'd consulted with another fertility specialist just before this FET (when we thought about leaving Guys since we are private) and she said if this didn't work she suggested a fresh cycle to bank more embryos...but I think I want to stick with the 2 we have and be at peace from that--at some point I have to move on. 

It's stories like yours that give me hope! I will continue to look for your updates Torie! 🙏🏾


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Babymama have u had your NKCells tested?  Immune issues?  Did u get given steroids this time? 
I've been put on 2x steroids, progesterone 6x day, estrogen patch daily, folic acid, aspirin and clexane injection. I was shocked because I've never been through a full cycle before but Spain throw everything at you.  I've not even got lining issues but if this doesn't work for me then I don't quite know what my issue could be other than an embroyo in foreign territory saying "hang on"
Give yourself time before deciding on your next move for sure.  Big hugs


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Hi all

Babymamma am sorry for ur bfn i know exactly how u feel
Its just such a shock seeing no line more of a shock then the cp and mc for me- i just think i thiught this time itnwould work!

Best of luck for everuone testing ur doing really well stay focused and positive xxx

Sally- i think de is our next move and maybe Spain so if u can give me some pointers as to where to start that woukd be great. I cant help feeling even though our clinic is one of the best in the uk they r not getting us pregnant so it might be time for a change xxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

BabyMama2017 I probably cannot add much more than what the lovely ladies have said already.  Having had mc 5 times, 2 failed IVF and a failed FET before this FET (fingers crossed this one works!) I can appreciate the disappointment, if not devastation you are experiencing.  It doesn't get any easier, if anything I think each time you get knocked down it can become harder to get back up and face it again.  Take as long as you need between cycles, we did this before this one and it really helped to feel ready again.

It's not fair that you have to see others having babies and like you say there seem so many who either take it for granted or don't really want their children which makes it all the more harder for you when you know how fragile and precarious it is trying to have a baby.  

Like you I always throw myself into exercise and getting fit, I think it's a great stress buster to exercise and make you feel good about your self and your body again.  Not sure about you but I always feel so crap about my body after a failed cycle so getting my body back feels important.

I agree about getting immunity issues checked, it was only because I was having blood blisters in my mouth they found I had an immunity issue  and subsequently put me on steroids for this cycle.  Also have they checked for thrombophilia?  I take clexine and aspirin for that as they found my blood clots too much with pregnancy hormones.  Have they checked for chromosome issues?  We only found out my husband had a chromosome issue after 4 mc's and 1 failed cycle of IVF and we had supposedly had all the fertility testing by our local hospital.  Sorry to ask so many questions but maybe worth asking these of your clinic if you haven't the answers already hun before doing another cycle.

Huge hugs   xxxx


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all including baby mama

Sorry to hear of your BFN. Like all the other ladies have said, it doesn't get easier , you learn to see it as a process.
I too have had countless fails, mmc and know how devastating it is. After my last CP last summer, I decided to move clinics and view it as a process.

When our last cycle failed in September, I took 2 days off to bleed and booked my review, the doctor asked if I wanted to wait and I said no so after a few false starts had my FET in miid December and are now 5 weeks pregnant. I wasn't really expecting it to work and although I think I felt different, I didn't take time off work etc.  

I too take all the said above immune issues, mine were discovered when you had to pay £2000 for tests but it seems now most clinic's throw them in as standard when recurrent MC are involved.

I also moved on to DE last year as the doctors didnt think the result with OE would be great. I was 38 at the time.

tm3


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

I completly agree on the exercise thing
Ive gained 3.5 kg and rejoined the gym today! It was v hard work but i feel great for doing it

Best of luck and be kind to yourself - remeber this is nothing any of us have done its just out of our control sometimes xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Treaclecat I would be happy to give you our take and how we went about it with IVF Alicante.  There are 4 major ones in that city alone, maybe more but I settled on those guys actually by reading the thread over a year ago and thought to myself if I need to in for DE I'm going there.  I'll PM you tomorrow X


----------



## Treaclecat (May 31, 2015)

Great thanks sally xxx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you all Sallyt31, Treaclecat, Theresah, Tiredmum3...I must say this forum is so helpful as no one close to me is going through this! Not even my mother and grandmother can understand....after all the miscarriages we were seeing Prof Regan who is one of the top recurrent miscarriage specialist in the UK. We've had karotyping, my husband has had sperm analysis, I've had every test, and after each miscarriage the tissues were tested as well (see my bio) IVF was never really recommended since I was getting preg just after 3-6 months of trying however we got to 10 months of trying and saw that we weren't conceiving as quick and as I was approaching my 40th this year and I got in a panic and thought why not try IVF (via NHS) thinking it could increase my chances of finding a better egg/sperm match...I was only eligible for 1 cycle. After first failed cycle my dr discovered I had scar tissue in the cavity of my uterus that needed to be removed before trying again..so we did which is this months cycle. 

We are from the states so if we end up not going forward here I would then look to doctors in the US at this point our family just wants us to come home.  I have reservations about the immunity testing as there seems to be a lot of controversy around it (including recent documentary we watched on Channel 4).  My GYN in the states mentioned unless it will guarantee a pregnancy and ultimately a live birth to not invest in that type of testing since I've had 3 previous pregnancies that ended different.  I've realised that none of the doctors are concerned with nutrition and hormone levels....I would almost rather get a better of understanding of all that this time.  I am currently at Guys with Mr. Khalaf he is a good dr but is often strectched for time.  If we change we would go to the states or CRGH. 
Are any of you private? If so where? I have seen everyone Zita West, Prof Regan...


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Babymama ..... I've had 2 fresh cycles and 3 FET, I've had 2 bfp from those both which ended in mmc. I also had a natural bfp around 13 years ago which also ended in BFN, I have ashermans syndrome (scarring in the womb) which was caused by the d and c following my first mmc. Which I've had removed but have constant monitoring for. According to all the standard recurrent m/c tests everything is normal. 'Me and DH decided to pay for the Chicago tests after lots of research, our consultant told us how controversial it was so we went in with eyes wide open so to speak, the test came back I had elevated nk cells and also that I have something called LADS which is to do with my body not liking DH DNA. OTD is tomoz and my testscare still BFN but my consultant and dr Adrian lower (ashermans specialist at Harley street)  said that sometimes BFN are just the case that the conditions may not be right and also that the embryo just stops developing which is natural. This cycle I've had 6 x estrogen tabs a day, oestrogen patch changed every other day, 4 x steroids, aspirin, clexene (OMG the bruises) calcium tablets, folic acid and also intralipids. 

The fact I've had 2 bfp (my last being earlier this year) is what keeps me going, my consultant said it's good we know my embryos can implant, and now hopefully we know the reason for my mmc the next time I get a bfp hopefully I'll be successful.

With regards to treatment maybe try a change of clinic? After my 2nd BFN I moved from St Marys manchester to care manchester and it's them who got me my bfp this year. 

Afm ...as I'm sure you'll all see it's still a BFN for me 9dp5dt OTD tomoz.  With regards to getting fit.... I'm a performing arts teacher and also a fitness instructor so looking forward to being able to go for it again, also I've put around a stone on in the last year with 2 rounds of Ivf and I'm a slimming world girl so made the decision I'm also going to go for it with that again rather than just tying to maintain, reckon I've got about 3 months before everything will be in place to cycle again as I'm on to a fresh cycle now and my last one was 3 years ago so all my tests are out of date plus I'm at a different clinic now. But new year new cycle! 

Hope everyone else is ok and for my test date buddies tomoz I hope you get bfp!!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nuttynat I don't know if I can face doing the test tomorrow.  I'm struggling with the whole thing.  As I don't feel anything whatsoever I don't see the point in giving myself bad news on my birthday.  I don't think it helps I can't have my bloods done until Tuesday either as big gap between.  Argh.... Anyway you never know hon u might still get a suprise.  It's so good to hear you've had BFP and that defo helps.  I feel like I've put a stone on since the summer and I've always been slim so I'm feeling sluggish and disgusting so think if I get bad news I'll defo have some time to feel better about myself and exercise!  Always been into exercise but had some time out this year and now feel like I need it back.


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Nuttynat thank you for your post and sharing. Really does make a difference when people can relate to my set backs. 

Afm, just waiting for af to arrive as I've stopped taking all medication. I just want to detox now, workout and get my hormones together....to be really honest I think my DH needs further investigation. 

As soon as I'm around to it I will look into another clinic and ask about immune testing! Thanks again nuttynat. Please keep us all posted on test🙏🏾


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Bummer - just wrote a lengthy post and then it didn't appear for some reason.  I'll have to remember to copy in future!

our journeys are so similar.  I too have put on a stone in weight due to ivf treatment after maintaining my target weight having lost 3 stone.  So I'm also feeling sluggish and not happy with my body so if my result if BFN tomorrow I will totally be with you on the exercise/diet front! 

sallyt31 - I have no symptoms either and from what I've read it doesn't necessarily mean a negative result and is common so I hope it's not a negative for you.  It's interesting how the clinics differ as ours don't do bloods at all, they rely purely on home pregnancy test.  Do whats best for you hun with regards to testing xx

BabyMama2017 - huge hugs to you.  I don't think our families do get it tbh and it's so hard at times especially when you have been knocked down again.  My brother (who never wanted children) and his girlfriend are 3 months pregnant with their first child.  My mother is totally ott with them and has been unsupportive and insensitive since.  I think it's became she's got her dream of becoming a grandmother so is no longer in need of us having a baby to fulfil that for her when before she never imagine my brother would have children.  It's been bloody hard and stressful to the point where we've stopped visiting so often as my brother/girlfriend live with my parents too!  I hold no grudge against them as they are not to blame for our situation but I do question how it's fair we have been ttc for 10yrs without success so far and they are having a baby after being together about a year and after trying for less!  

NuttyNat1982 - I'm so sorry your still getting BFN.  I'm praying for a miracle for you tomorrow xx


----------



## laurao84 (Nov 11, 2016)

Morning Ladies, 

I hope the 2ww is being kind to you all! i am 6dpo and its gone fairly fast this time, probably because of the festivities. 

Just a quick question, last month i had all the "signs and symptoms" of a BFP, pelvic cramps, sore boobs, tiredness which resulted in a BFN!! This time round, i haven't felt a thing... Who knows what to make of that. I am feeling much more relaxed this time round though!

Sending positive vibes to you lovely bunch, all the best for 2017!! xx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Laurao84 - like you last time I had a FET i had lots of symptoms (unless I was imagining them lol) but this time I have none.  I have read that it is common not to have any symptoms this early on the 2ww so doesn't necessarily mean anything negative.  Like you the 2ww for me has gone quickly, probably for the same reason of it being Christmas which I have been thankful for although the last couple of days have felt like an eternity!  I hope you get a BFP this time x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Nearly there ladies although don't know if I can test tomorrow.  Gulp!  Xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

I'm so cheering for all you ladies for tomorrow! 🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾🙏🏾


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Morning. It's OTD and as expected it's a BFN for me. 

Keeping everything crossed for my testing buddies today xxxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

So sorry NuttyNat to hear that, hugs to you  

I caved in as couldn't cope on my birthday one way or other and it's BFP!  Never seen pregnant 1-2 weeks ever, feel like I'm dreaming.  Best birthday ever.  Just hope he/she is ok and stays stuck.  Bloods Tuesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Congratulations Sally what a wonderful birthday present xxxx


----------



## theresah (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations Sallyt31, thats wonderful, i'm pleased you decided to test on your birthday now.

I'm so sorry NuttyNat1982.  

Afm I'm in the same boat as you, a big BFN!  Feeling absolutely devastated right now.  I still haven't had a bleed and everytime I have bled by day 6 of the 2ww before so had really hoped this time was different.  I'm going to test again on Tuesday before ringing the clinic to confirm the result but I'm not holding out much hope if I'm honest as I have no symptoms either.  I don't know if the meds can stop a bleed?  they certainly haven't stopped it before but who knows, it is such a mindfield and second guessing all the time isn't it. 

The other thing which occurred to me is that I'm waking every 2hrs during the night a wee so could it be my urine wasn't concentrated enough, it was 4hrs since the last time I went before doing the test?  I'm probably just grasping at straws.

I was going to have a few glasses of wine tonight but my husband is not keen in case the test was just too early.

My clinic don't do blood tests either and in the past have just told me to stop all meds with a negative pregnancy test but if I haven't had a bleed I'm not sure I'm happy about stopping the meds?

Theresa xx


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Nuttynat-so sorry to read --huge hugs to you. 
Teresa-sorry to hear of your news as well hopefully bloods could say otherwise, fingers crossed. Were you taking higher dosage of progesterone now versus previous cycles? 

SallyT-congrats!!!! Now you can enjoy your bday with your special present onboard. 🎂🎉🎊 what a beautiful start to the new year!! 

AFM, no bleed yet and stopped medication since Thursday. I am just a strong believer of trusting your gut/intuition and knowing your own body. I ended up taking 3 more clear blues test and all negative so I let the idea go that I could still be pregnant even though my cycle has yet to start. I think all the drugs can wreak havoc on your system hence the major delay. I'm ready to let my body do it's own thing I'm actually looking forward to my cycle now that I know test is negative...means I can move on with my life and start to regain hope of trying again. 🙏🏾


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Me again....

Spoke to clinic and I've got to carry on with meds for a further 2 days and test again..... they said it's unlikely to change but they have had people who it's happened to in the past  so it is just their policy. I've having prosecco tonight regardless as I've always had my bfp around 7dp and today is 10dp5dt so embie is 15 days old. 

With regards to meds stopping af ..... they do actually do that. I've only ever bled once during 2ww. Normally my af comes a couple of days after stopping everything.


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies
I did a clear blue non-digital test yesterday evening (OTD) and got an extremely faint line (partner agreed it was there). Did a digital test first thing this morning and it said not pregnant. Phoned my clinic but they are closed until the 3rd. On call nurse said to keep taking Cyclogest because may want to do a blood test when they open. Of course I will incase but don't want to torture myself with faint hope. The digital test should be accurate this late right?


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi BB41, you should try with first urine of the day...my experience with clear blue they are always accurate (unless you test too early)  I prefer the digital as non digital stress me out however even a faint positive is positive usually! Hope this helps.


----------



## BB41 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks. Did test first thing this morning with digital so will assume was accurate. May have been an evaporation line I guess. So stressful! Good luck to you


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you all for your support and good wishes.  Just wish we had 3 BFPs this morning


----------

